# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Var/Nolva stack female log

## megang

I am going to be starting this stack as soon as I get it. I will be running it for 90 days, 10mg Var and 20mg Nolva. Here are my current stats:

age: 32
Height: 5'0.5"
Weight: 121.6lbs (stage weight at my last show July 4 was 108.4)
body fat: my scale said around 15%

I am in my off season trying to put on some lean mass so that when I start my prep for my next show after the new year, it won't be as rough on the body due to have to drop a crazy amount of weight to lean out. If I can lean out while adding muscle I am sure my weight will go up slightly but it will depend on how my body responds to the stack. I have used Var before and was able to put on some quality mass fairly quickly but I ended up being too soft at the beginning of prep and ended up having to do a 20week prep which sucked! I don't want to have to do that again. The max I want to have to do is 12 weeks.

I am doing my own off season diet until I can afford a coach and I already have one in mind as I want them to be the same ones I use for my prep to get me ready for a regional and then national show. My BMR is only around 1300 so I try to keep my calories between 1400 and 1500, macros are currently sitting around 20% carbs, 35% fat and 45% protein. Not including the veg and salad this adds up to around 1450 calories.
Meal 1: 1/3c oats, 4 egg whites, 1 egg
Meal 2: 1.5 scoops protein powder, 1TBS peanut butter, 1 rice cake
Meal 3: 4oz chicken, 2oz green veg, 1oz avocado, homemade salsa
Meal 4: 2 egg whites, 2oz chicken, 1TBS sugar free bbq sauce, 1tsp coconut oil, 1 low carb tortilla
Meal 5: 4oz white fish, 2oz green veg, 1oz avocado, salad, 1TBS balsamic vinegar
Meal 6: 1.5 scoops protein powder, 1TBS peanut butter

I train 6 days a week, 3 heavy days and 3 moderate days incorporating HIIT/plyos. I only do about 20 mins cardio (walking on an 15 incline at 3.0) either before or after I lift depending if I am doing legs or not. If I am training legs and feel I need a longer warm up due to either being sore or stiff, I will do my cardio as my warm up; otherwise, I generally do cardio after legs to help flush lactic acid out. On days I train upper body, I do my cardio before as my warm up. I also train abs every day I train at the gym. Here is my lifting schedule as of right now:
Monday - heavy legs
Tuesday - moderate back with HIIT
Wednesday - heavy shoulders
Thursday - moderate legs with plyos
Friday - heavy back/chest
Saturday - moderate shoulders/arms with HIIT

I am a competitor so I don't lift to see how much I can lift. I lift to maintain balance and symmetry as well as functional movement.

I also take these vitamins everyday:
women's multi
digestive enzymes
probiotic
b-complex
vit d3
omega-3
Carnigen and Lipocide (fat burner stack from Evogen, out of the Lipocide at the moment)

I drink 4 liters of water a day, sometimes more.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am going to be starting this stack as soon as I get it. I will be running it for 90 days, 10mg Var and 20mg Nolva. Here are my current stats: age: 32 Height: 5'0.5" Weight: 121.6lbs (stage weight at my last show July 4 was 108.4) body fat: my scale said around 15% I am in my off season trying to put on some lean mass so that when I start my prep for my next show after the new year, it won't be as rough on the body due to have to drop a crazy amount of weight to lean out. If I can lean out while adding muscle I am sure my weight will go up slightly but it will depend on how my body responds to the stack. I have used Var before and was able to put on some quality mass fairly quickly but I ended up being too soft at the beginning of prep and ended up having to do a 20week prep which sucked! I don't want to have to do that again. The max I want to have to do is 12 weeks. I am doing my own off season diet until I can afford a coach and I already have one in mind as I want them to be the same ones I use for my prep to get me ready for a regional and then national show. My BMR is only around 1300 so I try to keep my calories between 1400 and 1500, macros are currently sitting around 20% carbs, 35% fat and 45% protein. Not including the veg and salad this adds up to around 1450 calories. Meal 1: 1/3c oats, 4 egg whites, 1 egg Meal 2: 1.5 scoops protein powder, 1TBS peanut butter, 1 rice cake Meal 3: 4oz chicken, 2oz green veg, 1oz avocado, homemade salsa Meal 4: 2 egg whites, 2oz chicken, 1TBS sugar free bbq sauce, 1tsp coconut oil, 1 low carb tortilla Meal 5: 4oz white fish, 2oz green veg, 1oz avocado, salad, 1TBS balsamic vinegar Meal 6: 1.5 scoops protein powder, 1TBS peanut butter I train 6 days a week, 3 heavy days and 3 moderate days incorporating HIIT/plyos. I only do about 20 mins cardio (walking on an 15 incline at 3.0) either before or after I lift depending if I am doing legs or not. If I am training legs and feel I need a longer warm up due to either being sore or stiff, I will do my cardio as my warm up; otherwise, I generally do cardio after legs to help flush lactic acid out. On days I train upper body, I do my cardio before as my warm up. I also train abs every day I train at the gym. Here is my lifting schedule as of right now: Monday - heavy legs Tuesday - moderate back with HIIT Wednesday - heavy shoulders Thursday - moderate legs with plyos Friday - heavy back/chest Saturday - moderate shoulders/arms with HIIT I am a competitor so I don't lift to see how much I can lift. I lift to maintain balance and symmetry as well as functional movement. I also take these vitamins everyday: women's multi digestive enzymes probiotic b-complex vit d3 omega-3 Carnigen and Lipocide (fat burner stack from Evogen, out of the Lipocide at the moment) I drink 4 liters of water a day, sometimes more.


Subbed! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## king6 II

I think you'll like the full var cycle, var's gains are smaller but they are quality gains, as long as the gear is good. Pharm grade is top notch.

----------


## megang

> I think you'll like the full var cycle, var's gains are smaller but they are quality gains, as long as the gear is good. Pharm grade is top notch.


I have ran var solo before and responded well. I am excited to see what happens when I combine the nova with it!

----------


## NACH3

Subscribed! 

The nolva is more for leaning out(less water retention from the var) correct? Ever tried ECY stack? GGR is loving it!  :Smilie:  and its main purpose is lower extremities as well as trouble areas... Though if you have anxiety it will heighten it's effects  :Frown:  -- what about a low carb 'corn tortilla' - (probly not much of a difference lol)

Best of luck!!!

----------


## megang

> Subscribed! The nolva is more for leaning out(less water retention from the var) correct? Ever tried ECY stack? GGR is loving it!  and its main purpose is lower extremities as well as trouble areas... Though if you have anxiety it will heighten it's effects  -- what about a low carb 'corn tortilla' - (probly not much of a difference lol) Best of luck!!!


ECY? I am trying to lean out some while adding size

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ECY? I am trying to lean out some while adding size


ECY is cutting my fat. It can be stacked with var. 

Since u are offseason and the clock isn't against you, coach prob didn't recommend.

----------


## megang

> ECY is cutting my fat. It can be stacked with var.
> 
> Since u are offseason and the clock isn't against you, coach prob didn't recommend.


I actually am not using a coach right now, trying to save money

----------


## NACH3

> ECY? I am trying to lean out some while adding size


Ephedrine/Caffiene/Yohimbine HCL

----------


## bloodchoke

> Ephedrine/Caffiene/Yohimbine HCL


Am I understanding correctly that the ECY stack is formulated for women because of the Y promoting circulation in the limbs/extremities or is it something men use, too?

----------


## megang

> Am I understanding correctly that the ECY stack is formulated for women because of the Y promoting circulation in the limbs/extremities or is it something men use, too?


From my understanding it is for both men and women. The Y just stands for the yohimbine which I know is used by both men and women......but I could be wrong

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Am I understanding correctly that the ECY stack is formulated for women because of the Y promoting circulation in the limbs/extremities or is it something men use, too?


It's for both! I am having great success with it! Wish I had found it sooner.

----------


## bloodchoke

> It's for both! I am having great success with it! Wish I had found it sooner.


E/C/Y = 20/200/3 (mgs)?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> E/C/Y = 20/200/3 (mgs)?


Y. Twice daily. I had to tweak E a bit. And dosage time. 2nd dosage NLT 2 pm / 1 pm optimal. My first dose at 6 am. On weekends i only take once if can sleep in. 
Link. 

http://forums.steroid.com/competitiv...yohimbine.html

----------


## bloodchoke

> Y. Twice daily. I had to tweak E a bit. And dosage time. 2nd dosage NLT 2 pm / 1 pm optimal. My first dose at 6 am. On weekends i only take once if can sleep in. 
> Link. 
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/competitiv...yohimbine.html


Thank you GirlyGymRat!

Thank you Megang for letting me borrow your thread!

----------


## megang

> I think you'll like the full var cycle, var's gains are smaller but they are quality gains, as long as the gear is good. Pharm grade is top notch.


So I don't have my stack yet but I am still working on my goals, one of which is to stay as lean as I can while I add muscle and another is to earn my IFBB pro card. Here are a couple pics I took Monday and Tuesday at the gym after training.

----------


## megang

Today was shoulders and abs but I also threw in some bis cause I feel they are lagging behind my tris. I felt good, hit all angles but really nailed the lateral raises. 

Today is also my high carb day to refeed for legs tomorrow! Kind of nice not having a coach but I miss the accountability and direction and insight that having one provides.

----------


## megang

Today (Friday) was back and chest. I started with 20 mins cardio and then I put in some work with lots of rows, focusing on adding thickness to my upper back

Here is a pic from after my workout

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Today (Friday) was back and chest. I started with 20 mins cardio and then I put in some work with lots of rows, focusing on adding thickness to my upper back Here is a pic from after my workout <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158511"/>


Nice definition. I need to incorporate rows into my workout!!!!

----------


## megang

> Nice definition. I need to incorporate rows into my workout!!!!


Thanks. I dedicated two days a week to back. One for a variety of pull downs and the other for a variety of rows.

----------


## megang

I will be waiting to order my stack since I am moving on Friday to Indianapolis! Once I get there and have my address I will get my stack and hopefully by sept 1 be able to start it?

----------


## megang

Legs are still decent....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Legs are still decent.... <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158565"/>


I was at the gym tonight and couldn't help but notice the guys with no wheels. Shinny bird legs. Our calves have more definition.  :LOL:

----------


## < <Samson> >

Thankfully genetics gave me solid legs & calves 

I neglect legs so bad now - legs are def my least favorite part to workout

----------


## megang

> Thankfully genetics gave me solid legs & calves I neglect legs so bad now - legs are def my least favorite part to workout


Chest is my least favorite followed by legs....my favorite is back and shoulders!

----------


## bloodchoke

> I was at the gym tonight and couldn't help but notice the guys with no wheels. Shinny bird legs. Our calves have more definition.


Too common -- well developed torso and arms and straight little legs. 




> Thankfully genetics gave me solid legs & calves 
> 
> I neglect legs so bad now - legs are def my least favorite part to workout


I'm fortunate, too. My legs are thick and ripped and my calves are unusually thick, but I definitely have to work them. My legs are big, well defined and veiny; I carry all of my BF between my midchest and waist. 

I do legs on Mondays to get them over with. Plus, on Monday everyone seems to be doing chest/tri, so the squat racks are more available. My squats are done for the week!

----------


## megang

> Too common -- well developed torso and arms and straight little legs.
> 
> I'm fortunate, too. My legs are thick and ripped and my calves are unusually thick, but I definitely have to work them. My legs are big, well defined and veiny; I carry all of my BF between my midchest and waist.
> 
> I do legs on Mondays to get them over with. Plus, on Monday everyone seems to be doing chest/tri, so the squat racks are more available. My squats are done for the week!


I do legs on Monday as well, but I hit them twice a week. I also train back and shoulders twice a week but chest and arms are only one a week.

----------


## bloodchoke

> I do legs on Monday as well, but I hit them twice a week. I also train back and shoulders twice a week but chest and arms are only one a week.


Cheers! Beast mode!

I hit everything--with weight--once a week. I do a lot of hill climbing while I walk/run my dogs 5-6x/week; on our usual route, the first 1.5 miles is a climb. And I have one day that I do a full-body, body-weight/moderately-heavy kettle bell routine. I'm in my 6th week of a caloric deficit. My strength (or/and energy) has definitely dropped. It's no biggie, though; I'll hit 15% BF and start my next cycle -- BULK (and EAT).

----------


## megang

It's been awhile since I posted. I moved to Indianapolis a week ago and my diet hasn't been clean. I have eaten things I haven't eaten in such a long time and I can tell in how my body feels and looks. Time to clean it up. My training wasn't content either so that is going to change this week as well. I also finally ordered my products and should have them this next week. I can't wait to see what they will do for my physique! 

Here are some pics I took from this week at the gym.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You can get your head in be game now that the move is behind you! How long you plan to run this next cycle?

----------


## megang

I plan on running it for 90 days

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I plan on running it for 90 days


What's the planned protocol by week?

----------


## megang

Honestly I was just going to take 10mg var and 20mg nolva daily.

----------


## megang

I am going to start Sunday

----------


## megang

I will be taking before pics tomorrow morning so I can start Sunday with my stack.

I definitely need bigger shoulders and back.

----------


## itsmybody

I think you look great! I'm not super experienced but in my eyes you look very balanced. Like I would kill to have your legs :Smilie:  BEST OF LUCK with your new stack and goal. Will be watching for sure.

----------


## megang

Thanks! The reasoning behind needing bigger shoulders and back is to make my waist look smaller when I compete. My legs don't need to get bigger just fuller

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thanks! The reasoning behind needing bigger shoulders and back is to make my waist look smaller when I compete. My legs don't need to get bigger just fuller


^^^ smart. I like this approach!

----------


## megang

With needing bigger shoulders that means I need to have bigger arms to keep proportions

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> With needing bigger shoulders that means I need to have bigger arms to keep proportions


I am trying to make my waist look small. I need to grow a booty. I had one for several months but lost it ALL after 3.5 mo of very little time inside gym.

----------


## megang

So I finally have in and weighed myself and took progress pics. I am about 10 lbs heavier than I want to be but I know it is from the good I have been eating

I have included my progress pics I took yesterday morning and from after my bonus lifting session today, did extra arms and shoulders.

----------


## megang

Forgot to put my weight...134 I want to be around 125

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Looking good! can see the gains! I see u working the poses! Nice!!!

----------


## megang

Thanks! I need to keep practicing on posing so it is second nature. 

I am excited to see what kind of results I will get with this stack!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I love seeing my body change when towards my goals. LoL

----------


## megang

Ain't that the truth!

----------


## itsmybody

> I love seeing my body change when towards my goals. LoL


Amen Amen Amen Amen Amen Yup Yup Yup Yup Yup

----------


## megang

Quick update, I have been retaining a lot of water I think due to a combination of the stack and having to many carbs. I have a new meal plan as well as training plan that should help but I will also be getting a diuretic this week at some point to help until my body adjusts.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Quick update, I have been retaining a lot of water I think due to a combination of the stack and having to many carbs. I have a new meal plan as well as training plan that should help but I will also be getting a diuretic this week at some point to help until my body adjusts.


How much water u consuming on average. Check sodium in food, sometimes hidden salt in innocent egg whites....

----------


## megang

> How much water u consuming on average. Check sodium in food, sometimes hidden salt in innocent egg whites....


I drink around 5 liters, the only added sodium is from my flavor God seasonings

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I drink around 5 liters, the only added sodium is from my flavor God seasonings


It's been very humid. I am like a sponge when it's very humid. I will do an hour cardio to release the water and Be careful with diuretic!

----------


## megang

> It's been very humid. I am like a sponge when it's very humid. I will do an hour cardio to release the water and Be careful with diuretic!


It's been really warm here too and it won't cool off until this weekend. I am going to try taking the nolva at night and see if that helps. I am trying to keep cardio down to a minimum but I walk anywhere from 4.5 to 5 miles from the time I go to work too the time I get back to my car after work.I am also only training each muscle group once a week.

----------


## megang

Trained shoulders and calves yesterday, was pretty tired after work but got it done.
Still retaining water but I will get it under control.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Update please  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

So I went of the wagon as far as my diet goes. I am back on track and will be getting a new plan from my coaches today. I have kept up with lifting. 

Saturday I was up to 161, time to start cutting!

I will post more pics when I get home from work








Attachment 160614

----------


## fxrjuiceman

You looked a lot more defined at the beginning of your post, looks like your on some Deca or dbol haha it's cool thow you've gained a lot of mass your 160 now WOW time to CUT. Great log by the way

----------


## megang

> You looked a lot more defined at the beginning of your post, looks like your on some Deca or dbol haha it's cool thow you've gained a lot of mass your 160 now WOW time to CUT. Great log by the way


Have actually only been using anavar , my coach said to hold off on the nolva

----------


## fxrjuiceman

What have your calorie and carb intake been like?

----------


## megang

> What have your calorie and carb intake been like?


I have no idea cause I was eating pretty much whatever I wanted. I am cleaning up my diet and getting a new plan from my coaches today

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Looks like there is water retention.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Get a diet plan for free on here, i would bet my next cycle the guys and girls on here would stand a chance of having better knowledge and advice than the average coach

----------


## megang

> Get a diet plan for free on here, i would bet my next cycle the guys and girls on here would stand a chance of having better knowledge and advice than the average coach


I am using a coach who has IFBB clients that place well

----------


## megang

> Looks like there is water retention.


Yes there is some water retention but also a lot of fat....

----------


## TheTaxMan

You sound like you know what your doing
Also you said you been eating whatever u wanted recently? Could be why you maybe gained some bloat, just brush it back up and make sure your drinking lots of water to flush yourself

----------


## megang

> You sound like you know what your doing
> Also you said you been eating whatever u wanted recently? Could be why you maybe gained some bloat, just brush it back up and make sure your drinking lots of water to flush yourself


Yeah I am back to eating clean

----------


## TheTaxMan

Good 
Im sure your body will quickly shape in, great log btw, well done

----------


## megang

> Good
> Im sure your body will quickly shape in, great log btw, well done


Thank you. I will have more fun with this as I can show off the gains I have made as I get competition ready

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thank you. I will have more fun with this as I can show off the gains I have made as I get competition ready


good job and as you clean up the nutrition you should see that water drop right off

----------


## megang

> good job and as you clean up the nutrition you should see that water drop right off


After my back and chest session after work

----------


## GirlyGymRat

At your last comp u weighed in at 121. What weight is your coach suggesting for next competition?

----------


## megang

> At your last comp u weighed in at 121. What weight is your coach suggesting for next competition?


My last comp I was actually 108. I would like to come in around 115 but with crazy conditioning

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> My last comp I was actually 108. I would like to come in around 115 but with crazy conditioning


You looked amazing!!!

----------


## megang

> You looked amazing!!!


Thank you! Time to bring an even better package to the stage!

----------


## Bonaparte

I know you're not taking the Nolva, but what was your reason for wanting to use it? All it will really do is shrink your breasts. 
If you want to harden up by reducing estrogen, an AI (anastrozole) would be more effective. Androgens themselves (especially if DHT-derived), antagonize estrogen as well.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I know you're not taking the Nolva, but what was your reason for wanting to use it? All it will really do is shrink your breasts. If you want to harden up by reducing estrogen, an AI (anastrozole) would be more effective. Androgens themselves (especially if DHT-derived), antagonize estrogen as well.


I am interested in Megan's and or coaches response. 

@ Bonaparte- many many many females run Nolva as pre contest prep with great results and many competitors have breast implants for the reasons you stated....not that Megan does or doesn't idk.  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> I am interested in Megan's and or coaches response.
> 
> @ Bonaparte- many many many females run Nolva as pre contest prep with great results and many competitors have breast implants for the reasons you stated....not that Megan does or doesn't idk.


My coaches said to hold off until I get into prep.

No I don't have implants or even plan on getting them  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

Here is my current diet

----------


## Bonaparte

My point was that Nolva only blocks estrogen receptors in very specific tissues/organs (breast, uterus, bone, and brain), so it won't do much of anything positive to make you appear leaner. If "many women get great results from using Nolva for contest prep", then it is probably due to everything else they are doing, and misattributed to Nolva.

----------


## megang

> My point was that Nolva only blocks estrogen receptors in very specific tissues/organs (breast, uterus, bone, and brain), so it won't do much of anything positive to make you appear leaner. If "many women get great results from using Nolva for contest prep", then it is probably due to everything else they are doing, and misattributed to Nolva.


Makes sense to me

----------


## megang

Post back and chest workout this afternoon after work

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> My point was that Nolva only blocks estrogen receptors in very specific tissues/organs (breast, uterus, bone, and brain), so it won't do much of anything positive to make you appear leaner. If "many women get great results from using Nolva for contest prep", then it is probably due to everything else they are doing, and misattributed to Nolva.


Thank you for the clear and respectful response.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Here is my current diet <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160639"/>


Thx for sharing. That's quite a drastic change from eating whatever. I would be HANGY! LoL

----------


## megang

> Thx for sharing. That's quite a drastic change from eating whatever. I would be HANGY! LoL


Actually it hasn't been to bad with drinking like a gallon of water

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Actually it hasn't been to bad with drinking like a gallon of water


Water is a great appetite suppressant!

----------


## megang

> Water is a great appetite suppressant!


I have also been using a fast burner called green stinger

----------


## megang

> I have also been using a fast burner called green stinger


Fat not fast

----------


## megang

Post shoulder and arm workout.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am very interested in your cut of 45 lbs. that's not insignificant!

----------


## megang

> I am very interested in your cut of 45 lbs. that's not insignificant!


I know! It's gonna be a challenge not to lose the muscle I have worked so hard to get.

----------


## megang

Check in with my coaches today, weight is at 153.2, so down about 8 lbs, mostly water weight I am guessing.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sounds about right  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

Don't mind the hair add I had just woke up

----------


## Joss_fit

Just wanted to say hi and sub to the thread!

I'm transitioning from bikini to figure, and am starting an Anavar /Nolva stack next week. I gained a lot over the past year, both muscle and fat, and am looking to gain more muscle and start leaning out a bit.

----------


## megang

> Just wanted to say hi and sub to the thread!
> 
> I'm transitioning from bikini to figure, and am starting an Anavar/Nolva stack next week. I gained a lot over the past year, both muscle and fat, and am looking to gain more muscle and start leaning out a bit.


I might add the nolva back in after the new year

----------


## megang

From yesterday

----------


## megang

Back and chest today

----------


## megang

What should I be using to lean out during this prep to be able to keep the size but lose the fat? I was told I should use primo, winni and hgh

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> What should I be using to lean out during this prep to be able to keep the size but lose the fat? I was told I should use primo, winni and hgh


Hgh is a long term commitment at least 6 mo. I ran for 9 glorious months and felt amazing. Expensive to buy. Harder to find pharm grade and often faked with peptides. Unless of course you have a prescription from Doctor and insurance covers. I don't  :Cry:  

Winny. Never ran a successful cycle. Mine was fake. Many women run it successfully. Test first! 

ran primo and luv luv luv. Primo acetate. (Pill). available by injection for higher cycles used by men and some females. I had water retention but cleared quickly. 

What kind of time are u looking at for leaning out?

----------


## megang

> Hgh is a long term commitment at least 6 mo. I ran for 9 glorious months and felt amazing. Expensive to buy. Harder to find pharm grade and often faked with peptides. Unless of course you have a prescription from Doctor and insurance covers. I don't 
> 
> Winny. Never ran a successful cycle. Mine was fake. Many women run it successfully. Test first!
> 
> ran primo and luv luv luv. Primo acetate. (Pill). available by injection for higher cycles used by men and some females. I had water retention but cleared quickly.
> 
> What kind of time are u looking at for leaning out?


I am giving myself 5 months to really get shredded.

----------


## megang

After this afternoons shoulders and arms workout

----------


## megang

check in pics with my coaches this morning, weight is at 152

----------


## megang

oh and I am off everything now so I can start my cutting cycle after the first of the new year. I will run it for 2 months and then take a month off. I am wanting to cut while maintaining the lean muscle I do have.

Test-600x™ - (Overall Muscle Growth, Strength, and Size)
Tren 75® - (Muscle Hardening, Power, Vascularity, Fat Burning)
Winn-50® - (Lean Muscle, Cutting, Endurance, Strength)
Clen ® - (Fat Loss, Stamina, Endurance, Energy, Appetite Control)

----------


## TheTaxMan

What doses per week are you taking of these compounds megan?

----------


## megang

> What doses per week are you taking of these compounds megan?


Honestly I am not 100% sure, it's from anabolics.com

----------


## TheTaxMan

Oh duh on my part
These are supplements  :LOL: 

Heres me thinking you were taking Test, Tren and Winstrol injections  :LOL:

----------


## megang

> Oh duh on my part
> These are supplements 
> 
> Heres me thinking you were taking Test, Tren and Winstrol injections


Yeah they aren't injections....those actually kind of scare me, not needles but not knowing how to do them properly or where etc......

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Oh duh on my part These are supplements  Heres me thinking you were taking Test, Tren and Winstrol injections


Double duh. I thought the same thing. I haven't found a supplement that works for leaning better then diet until down to the last 5-10 lbs. 

Megan. Why don't u post on the competition sunforum. Several guys can advise on contest prep!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Did the yohimbine and ephedrine not help you GGR?
Im ordering some for my g/f can you recommend a dose for her? Should it be 2 weeks on 2 weeks off?

(Sorry for hijacking your thread megan)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Did the yohimbine and ephedrine not help you GGR? Im ordering some for my g/f can you recommend a dose for her? Should it be 2 weeks on 2 weeks off? (Sorry for hijacking your thread megan)


It did. It does make me a tad "scattered". I cycle on and off. ECY ephedrine at 18mg, caffeine at 200mg and yohimbine at 3 mg. protocol says 2x per day. I mainly only take once daily. I have NO appetite. It actually works so well....I forget to eat. I am taking bc I can't workout at the moment. Once I start lifting again, I will jump off and then start cycle of mast for cutting!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thanks for the info

----------


## megang

Trained shoulders and arms....though it was more arms since my shoulders were already feeling fatigued before I even started!

----------


## megang

Back and chest today, round 2 for the week

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Mir'in!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

Check-in day with my coaches, sitting at 149.2 this morning.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

U dropped those pounds quickly!!!

----------


## megang

Yrs but I also gained it back over the holiday while I was on vacation in Florida with my family. I was back up to 154.4 yesterday morning, done water weight due to traveling and increased sodium and eating foods I don't normally eat

----------


## megang

I feel so much better being back on plan.

Here are a couple pics from yesterday and today from the gym

Yesterday's back workout




Today's shoulder and arm workout

----------


## megang

Still feel like I am retaining some excess water but my diet is back on track which makes me happy

Today was shoulders and arms, working on those boulder shoulders

----------


## TheTaxMan

You did shoulders and arms 30th december
Then shoulders and arms on the 1st jan

Thats not much rest time imo, thats the same body part trained twice in 3 days

try training each body part every 5-7 days

----------


## megang

What training rotation would you recommend? I am looking at starting a new schedule Sunday

----------


## TheTaxMan

I only like focussing on 1 body part per session, just personal preference.

I train 3 days on and then have a rest day, some times i train 2 days on and take a rest day if i feel a bit burned out.

Looks something like this, its never always on the same order i like mixing it about. My legs are decent so focussing on upper body only at the min, i do maintenance squats just to keep the legs working once a week

Chest
Biceps
Off
Triceps
Back
Shoulders
Off

Some prefer working 2 bodyparts in a session, but when i think of you doing arms and shoulders, i just couldnt do all of that in one go, id rather blast biceps only for an hour, or shoulders, or tris, it would be impossible for me to train 2 bodyparts or more id be there forever lol

----------


## megang

I like to hit every muscle twice a week due to trying to add some fullness and size (in some areas like my back and shoulders). I am looking at starting Jim Stoppani's Six-Week Shortcut To Shred from bodybuilding.com I wouldn't be following his diet since I have coaches for that. 

Jim Stoppani's Six-Week Shortcut To Shred

----------


## TheTaxMan

A lot of knowledged members here say every 5 days is probably the best, anything shorter and theres not enough rest for growth.

If your training a bodypart every 3.5 days theres not enough healing time for growth, it may be good for cutting or toning but for muscle tissue to grow it needs time off.

Most train each bodypart every 7 days, this is what i do

But at the minute i need my chest to catch up, its a little flat looking and needs thickened so im hitting it every 5 days instead of every 7,

over a month its getting trained twice more than every other body part which is allowing it to catch up to the rest of my body, but also im avoiding over training it by doing it every 5 days. I and many believe training something every 3 days is going to prevent growth.

Personaly my muscle are so tender i couldnt train it every 3 days anyway.

I trained my chest on tuesday, im now at friday and its still tender (tender feeling will probably be gone by saturday) 

If your managing to train a bodypart every 2 or 3 days, then maybe you arent training hard enough? I know that may be hard to take in but most including myself stop when really we could push more

Do you lift to true failure or just stop when it hurts?

----------


## megang

I have just joined a much better gym than Planet Fitness and now feel like I can really challenge myself. I have been trying to just go by what fits in a week but maybe I will just do a rotation, maybe something like the following:
Day 1: Chest/Triceps
Day 2: Legs
Day 3: Back/Biceps
Day 4: Shoulders/Calves
Day 5: only cardio
Day 6: Chest/Triceps
Day 7: Legs
Day 8: Back/Biceps
Day 9: Shoulders/Calves
Day 10: cardio
ETC

----------


## TheTaxMan

Looks pretty good, one thing i would say is REST is important, your only taking 1 day off the weights a week then doing cardio on that day.

If your looking to grow you need atleast 2 rest days every 8 days in my opinion.

If your having 1 rest day every 7 days (which is already kind of pushing it) then your burning energy on that day by doing cardio is going to prevent growth.

You need rest and on that rest day do nothing but eat your food and drink water, your body needs energy to grow

Sometimes i take 2 rest days in a row and although i feel bored i definatley benefit from it.

----------


## s4nchez

you look great ! nice defination.

----------


## megang

My cardio isn't crazy, either the Arc Trainer or a combination of walking lunges and walking at an incline.

I am taking today as a rest day, my shoulders are toast. I did have to work today which meant I ended up having to do a lot of walking. According to my FitBit Charge HR, as of 4:51 I have already burned 1901 calories since midnight.

----------


## megang

As of 9:15pm est I have burned about 2200 calories, due to work mainly. If I don't work it is much lower.

----------


## megang

weight for my checkin today is 148.6 so most of the water weight from vacation is gone. I feel so much better being back on track with my diet and training. My body does feel a bit abused, especially my shoulders. So here starts the beginning of my new workout schedule which is the Kris Gethin's DTP: 4 Weeks To Maximum Muscle off of bodybuilding.com
Sunday: legs/upper abs
Monday: cardio
Tuesday: chest/back
Wednesday: cardio
Thursday: arms/lower abs
Friday: cardio
Saturday: shoulders/traps

cardio will be simple, no high intensity, something just to keep me moving and blood flowing so like walking on an incline

I am also starting my cutting stack from anabolics.com. I will keep you posted on effects and how I feel. They had another stack called summer stack which is another cutting stack but the only difference is they took out the Tren 75 and put in Var 10. I do have 2 months of the cutting stack then I will take a month off and depending on the results I might do another cycle or try something else.

----------


## megang

Some reason it didn't post my abdominal and thigh pic and it won't let me attach any more....If I try through the app it crashes....

----------


## megang

Nevermind it looks like it worked...

----------


## megang

Hard to get good leg shots after training them....now I am sitting in the sauna

----------


## megang

my hunger today has been unreal! I am hoping my body adjusts a little.....otherwise this might be a long cycle.....otherwise so far I have been actually really energized and focused. When I was on the phone with my mom on the way to the gym I felt like I was even talking faster than normal and was catching myself and forcing myself to slow down

----------


## TheTaxMan

Your hunger maybe because your training too much and therefore burning a shed load of calories, just a guess!
I still stand by what i said in previous posts if you want to grow take some rest days where you are literaly laying around the sofa for a full day, does the body wonders

Hey btw, that phone you have is freaking huge lol do you walk around the gym with that? Its like a tablet  :LOL:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Feeling hunger is good, no!?! When I walk around not hungry it means I am eating too much  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

actually the phone is half that width...it's in a case that flips open, it's a Galaxy S5 Active  :Smilie:  At least I am not carrying around my iPad 2!

There is a difference between when I was hungry before and my hunger now, it is much stronger! I am going to assume it is from the stack. I will be trying different timings as far as when I take it WITH a meal, before, during or after. Yesterday I took it after, today will be during. Then tomorrow during work I will take them right before I eat, like food in front of me and ready to eat. I don't really want to take it on an empty stomach.

Then again it could also be that I am not busy like I would be at work to keep my mind occupied.....

----------


## TheTaxMan

> Feeling hunger is good, no!?! When I walk around not hungry it means I am eating too much


If one is trying to bulk, feeling hungry imo isnt a good idea.

If one is cutting, then yea maybe when your hungry your body will start burning fat, and probably some muscle.

Megan is trying to grow muscle tissue, so id thought feeling strongly hungry would be bad for her goals.

It must be tough for women trying to nail their diet as they can gain fat quicker than males etc, you guys must have to be so careful =/

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Earlier she said she was cutting. Sounds like she's actually in recomp  :Smilie:  so a little hunger isn't awful esp since coming off a week of festivities. 

Constant persistent hunger wasn't my interpretation. If so then adjust calories up by 100 or 150 tops for a few weeks.

----------


## megang

definitely a recomp, the goal is to lean out while trying to add lean mass if possible. I don't know if my caloric intake will necessarily allow for it but we shall see

----------


## TheTaxMan

Ah sorry i missed that i thought you were looking to bulk up from that bodybuilding.com workout you posted

----------


## megang

here is the program I am doing currently: Kris Gethin's DTP: 4 Weeks To Maximum Muscle

----------


## megang

Post chest and back today, the workout just seemed a bit short as it only took 30 mins with the correct length breaks between sets so I added an extra chest and back exercise

----------


## megang

Today was cardio so no cool pics but here is one from after yesterday's arm workout  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Shoulders look awesome. You like working back too. Hard work pays off!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Looking more defined in your recent pic megan well done

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Looking more defined in your recent pic megan well done


I noticed as well. She's pushing hard!

----------


## megang

Post shoulders and traps....that was probably one of the hardest workouts I have done....movements I haven't done in awhile combined with what I haven't combined them with....only took like 30 mins but ouch...

----------


## megang

> I noticed as well. She's pushing hard!


Thank you! I think changing my training routine is making a difference

----------


## megang

145.2 this morning

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Starting to see some more leaning out esp in midd section!!! 

Curious. Where did the judges suggest you work on during your last completion?

----------


## megang

wider/thicker back, wider shoulders which means slightly bigger arms more so triceps than biceps, legs were good as far as size just fullness especially in the hamstrings. pretty much need to make my waist look smaller

----------


## megang

Trained arms today, feeling like I am retaining water

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I agree. Check diet for hidden sodium. Egg whites for ex. Some are high; some low - depends on brand.

----------


## megang

I need to take out the cheese....I have been really craving pizza and have been eating cheese this week....

----------


## TheTaxMan

What kind of cheese and how often you been eating it?

Your probably best off just having a pizza as your cheat meal once a week rather than compensating the craving with multiple sessions of cheese feasting  :Smilie: 

I would only touch cottage cheese myself, and even that i try to keep very low amounts through the week

----------


## megang

I don't have cheese in my plan so any cheese is of right now. What I have been eating is the Velveeta slices. Normally I can have it with my eggs and be ok but this week it's been crazy and I have had way too much of it, like at least 2 servings at a time. I am going to get back to no dairy

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I don't have cheese in my plan so any cheese is of right now. What I have been eating is the Velveeta slices. Normally I can have it with my eggs and be ok but this week it's been crazy and I have had way too much of it, like at least 2 servings at a time. I am going to get back to no dairy


Avocados. I eat 1/2 avocado with my eggs. Love it!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I don't have cheese in my plan so any cheese is of right now. What I have been eating is the Velveeta slices. Normally I can have it with my eggs and be ok but this week it's been crazy and I have had way too much of it, like at least 2 servings at a time. I am going to get back to no dairy


 I have investigated diets of female contestants. Cheese and dairy typically not on the plan. :/ Cottage cheese maybe. Velveeta never.  :Frown:  For me it's just comes down to willpower and consistency. Tastebuds can be  :Madd:

----------


## megang

Yeah I just need to stay away from cheese but the crazy part is that one of my ankles is more swollen than the other

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yeah I just need to stay away from cheese but the crazy part is that one of my ankles is more swollen than the other


Do u have an injury? Or an irritation? Likely not since u haven't mentioned. 

You are drinking plenty of water! 

Did you test the var? I think you did but remind me pls. 

Var and Nolva cause water retention. I was considering running a stack with Nolva and the members here talked me thru it explaining there are far superior compounds. (And in full disclosure, var does nothing for me. Except water retention :/ ) 

Hmmm. I am retaining some water lately but I have been eating haphazardly. 

The only thing I am sure. If your diet isn't on target, your results will be less then expected. If you are eating any processed food, check labels for sodium content. And as soon as you cycle off, that extra water will disappear. 

BTW. How long are you running this cycle? Is it time to hop off?

----------


## megang

No injuries at all. I am actually not taking var or nolva at the moment, just the cutting stack. I wasn't retaining fluid before this week so it has to be diet related.

----------


## megang

Fyi I was at 150.8 today, here are some of my check-in pics

----------


## GirlyGymRat

What's the cutting stack?

----------


## megang

> What's the cutting stack?


It's from anabolics.com
Test-600x
tren 75
Winn-50
Clen 

I started taking it Jan 3

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> It's from anabolics.com Test-600x tren 75 Winn-50 Clen. I started taking it Jan 3


I have no experience using other then Clen . I am not w fan of Clen. I can deal with the shakes. Writing was troublesome. Ppl at work noticed. It's not gonna shred you. It's for the last 5 lbs IMHO. Diet is far more effective. But I did say I HATE Clen. Lol.

----------


## megang

> I have no experience using other then Clen. I am not w fan of Clen. I can deal with the shakes. Writing was troublesome. Ppl at work noticed. It's not gonna shred you. It's for the last 5 lbs IMHO. Diet is far more effective. But I did say I HATE Clen. Lol.


I have a two month supply but I might just do one month at a time, so one month on and then a month off and see what happens. I also think it could also be from pb2 & possibly a intolerance to peanuts

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I have a two month supply but I might just do one month at a time, so one month on and then a month off and see what happens. I also think it could also be from pb2 & possibly a intolerance to peanuts


How long u cycling the Clen . And are u doing with Keto? 

I have no intolerance to any food except carbs. They make me bloat. I eat very little of them on reg basis. I eat more fat now. And of course more protein then most average gals.  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> How long u cycling the Clen . And are u doing with Keto?
> 
> I have no intolerance to any food except carbs. They make me bloat. I eat very little of them on reg basis. I eat more fat now. And of course more protein then most average gals.


I actually might cut the cycle all together for now until I get farther along in my cut. 

With the exception of my post workout meal, I have about 25g protein, 20g carbs and 5g fat each meal. Post workout (weight training only) protein is about 30g and carbs are around 40g

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I actually might cut the cycle all together for now until I get farther along in my cut. With the exception of my post workout meal, I have about 25g protein, 20g carbs and 5g fat each meal. Post workout (weight training only) protein is about 30g and carbs are around 40g


4 or 5 meals a day?

----------


## megang

> 4 or 5 meals a day?


6 meals

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 6 meals


You mentioned cheese but I didn't see any cheese on page 1. 

You have mentioned hunger. Some ladies use appetite suppressants on cycle. 

You look leaner in photos from August! You also look like put on some quality muscle but holding water.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Have you considered a cheat meal. One day a week eat a cheat meal. I found it easier to stick to my meals if I knew there was a reward for all my hard work one meal a week.  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> Have you considered a cheat meal. One day a week eat a cheat meal. I found it easier to stick to my meals if I knew there was a reward for all my hard work one meal a week.


That would be up to my coach. I cut the pb2 and cheese as well as my flavor God seasonings due to sodium.

Here is a couple pics from today's arm workout. I love how my arms look huge but really aren't....

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I just read some of this log and here is some of my input. Not sure what the nolva is for in the first page cycle. The whole Nolva idea was created by Dan Duchaine who later retracted it stating it as a failure and having no significant effect on estrogen related issues woman face for weight loss and water control. so in a nut shell i think it had no added benefit.

more concerning is the cycle i see on this page, if the gear used is legitimate its a high risk cycle. Tren can be a horrible choice for a woman , it is 5 times more androgenic then testosterone and unless someone is a top level female bodybuilder, it simply should not be a part of an arsenal...also test is fine but not at 600mg per week, if i understand the dosing protocol correctly. Clen i have already stated i do not like, it downregulates beta receptors and renders itself useless in a very short period time, usually 2 weeks. I am sorry but if this gear is 100% it will cause you some irreversible side effect, and strongly advice to reconsider.

Other then that good luck with your prep, go kill that show...

----------


## megang

> I just read some of this log and here is some of my input. Not sure what the nolva is for in the first page cycle. The whole Nolva idea was created by Dan Duchaine who later retracted it stating it as a failure and having no significant effect on estrogen related issues woman face for weight loss and water control. so in a nut shell i think it had no added benefit.
> 
> more concerning is the cycle i see on this page, if the gear used is legitimate its a high risk cycle. Tren can be a horrible choice for a woman , it is 5 times more androgenic then testosterone and unless someone is a top level female bodybuilder, it simply should not be a part of an arsenal...also test is fine but not at 600mg per week, if i understand the dosing protocol correctly. Clen i have already stated i do not like, it downregulates beta receptors and renders itself useless in a very short period time, usually 2 weeks. I am sorry but if this gear is 100% it will cause you some irreversible side effect, and strongly advice to reconsider.
> 
> Other then that good luck with your prep, go kill that show...


Mike it is from anabolics.com and is the cutting stack. It is all orals no injections

----------


## megang

I actually still have my nolva as my diet wasn't on point at that point so I stopped taking it and from what I have read it is best with a low carb diet. I also have a little over a month off var left that I can cycle again.

I have actually cut the cutting stack as well due to water retention in one leg and trying to figure out what it is from.

----------


## krugerr

> Mike it is from anabolics.com and is the cutting stack. It is all orals no injections


I was just going to say this! The supplements from Anabolics are nothing more than herbal tablets I believe. I think you'd be better to save your money!

Nice blog, subbed!  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

Ingredients. 

(Source: Ingredients - anabolics.com)



```
TEST-600x
Serving Size: 1 Tablet
Servings per container: 60


Proprietary Blend - 600mg
*L-Arginine (as HCI)
*Tribulus Fruit Powder
*Caffeine
*Maca Root Powder
*Eurycoma Longfolia (Long Jack) Fruit Powder

Other Ingredients
*Stearic Acid
*DiCalcium Phoshphate
*Micro Crystalline Cellulose
*Magnesium Stearate
*Croscarmellose Sodium
*Silicon Di Oxide
*Pharmaceutical Glaze (Shellac, Povidone
```



```
WINN-50
Serving Size: 1 Capsule
Servings per container: 90
 
Vitamin B12 (as Cyanocobalamin)
Iron (as Amino Acid Chelate)
 
Vanazolol Proprietary Blend - 356.35 mg
*Caffeine
*Dandelion Root Powder
*DHEA (Dehydroepiandrosterone)
*Vanadium (as Vanadyl Sulfate)

Other Ingredients
*Gelatin Capsule
*Magnesium Stearate
*Dicalcium Phosphate
*Soy
```



```
TREN 75
Serving Size: 1 Capsule
Servings per container: 90
 
Finabolon Proprietary Blend - 292 mg
*Tribulus Fruit Powder
*Fenugreek Seed Powder
*Cayenne Pepper Fruit Powder

Other Ingredients
*Gelatin Capsule
*Rice Flour
*Magnesium Stearate
*Titanium Dioxide
```




```
CLEN
Serving Size: 1 Capsule
Servings per container: 90
 
Vitamin B12 (as Cyanocobalamin)
Clen Proprietary Blend - 288.5 mg
*Caffeine
*Cayenne Pepper Powder
*Octopamine HCI
*Guggul oleo-Gum-Resin Extract
*Synephrine HCI

Other Ingredients
Rice Flour
Gelatin Capsule
Magnesium Stearate
```

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Krugerr. Unaware of the ingredients myself. Thx for posting. I rather throw my money at Primo.  :Heart:  and  :Lips:  primo and it loves me back.

Edit. There are other compounds but primo is my fav....so far  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> Krugerr. Unaware of the ingredients myself. Thx for posting.
> 
> I rather throw my money at Primo. :heart and  primo and it loves me back.


I am going to wait until I am closer to where I need to be to start another cycle of something

----------


## krugerr

> Krugerr. Unaware of the ingredients myself. Thx for posting. I rather throw my money at Primo.  and  primo and it loves me back. Edit. There are other compounds but primo is my fav....so far


 I didn't really know either. I just knew they weren't actually the products they're named after. 
Then OP mentioned not knowing why she's retaining water. 
Thought I'd dig out the actual ingredient. Might be useful to her.  :Smilie:  

*edit* Meg also had mentioned cycling her Clen . Which we now know is actually B12, caffeine, synephrine and some other fillers. 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I didn't really know either. I just knew they weren't actually the products they're named after. Then OP mentioned not knowing why she's retaining water. Thought I'd dig out the actual ingredient. Might be useful to her.  *edit* Meg also had mentioned cycling her Clen. Which we now know is actually B12, caffeine, synephrine and some other fillers. Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I have taken Clen . Didn't know ingredients. :/ 
I hate Clen. Hand shakes awful for the limited results IMO.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am going to wait until I am closer to where I need to be to start another cycle of something


I noticed mike XXL posted in your welcome tread as of late. 

Mike has helped me. Great asset to the forum.

----------


## krugerr

> I have taken Clen . Didn't know ingredients. :/ 
> I hate Clen. Hand shakes awful for the limited results IMO.


Youve taken Clenbuterol ? Or the funny herbal pills from the site sponsor?
Sounds like from the shakes you were on Clenbuterol, which I agree is a weak compound. 
Seems like Meg is only using the herbal pills?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Youve taken Clenbuterol? Or the funny herbal pills from the site sponsor? Sounds like from the shakes you were on Clenbuterol, which I agree is a weak compound. Seems like Meg is only using the herbal pills?


I used clenbuterol . Hand shakes = yuk

----------


## megang

> Youve taken Clenbuterol ? Or the funny herbal pills from the site sponsor?
> Sounds like from the shakes you were on Clenbuterol, which I agree is a weak compound.
> Seems like Meg is only using the herbal pills?


Guess I should have done some more research

----------


## krugerr

> Guess I should have done some more research


Hey, dont sweat it. At least you know now whats in the pills. Better to find out now, than a few more months or years of using them!

You said you were having additional water retention since starting? Maybe a keen eye can look at the combination and suggest a reason these might be impacting that. 

-Krugerr

----------


## megang

> Hey, dont sweat it. At least you know now whats in the pills. Better to find out now, than a few more months or years of using them!
> 
> You said you were having additional water retention since starting? Maybe a keen eye can look at the combination and suggest a reason these might be impacting that.
> 
> -Krugerr


Gives me hope that it isn't the cheese and pb2 though I will probably still stay away from both...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Gives me hope that it isn't the cheese and pb2 though I will probably still stay away from both...


I am interested is seeing what happens the next 10 days. I am expecting to see less water retention as it clears your system. 

There are healthier fat options to cheese. I used pb2 for a while when I was trying to stop the pb cravings. The choc flavored is better IMHO.

----------


## megang

> I am interested is seeing what happens the next 10 days. I am expecting to see less water retention as it clears your system.
> 
> There are healthier fat options to cheese. I used pb2 for a while when I was trying to stop the pb cravings. The choc flavored is better IMHO.


Well we shall see when I check in with my coaches tomorrow morning....

----------


## megang

150.2 this morning

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Ok. I must admit. Your log is causing me to be more judicious with my diet. I am going to start eliminating certain food over the next 4 weeks! 

Thx for the motivation!

----------


## megang

> Ok. I must admit. Your log is causing me to be more judicious with my diet. I am going to start eliminating certain food over the next 4 weeks!
> 
> Thx for the motivation!


Anytime! This is here to track my progress but also as motivation for myself and others

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Anytime! This is here to track my progress but also as motivation for myself and others


I am anxious to get diet nailed before start my summer cut.  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## megang

Switched workouts to Arnold's blueprint to cut and today wad chest and back. Definitely like the design of this one better as I will hit pretty much everything twice a week with one rest day from lifting

----------


## megang



----------


## GirlyGymRat

my shoulders are lame compared to yours.

----------


## megang

This mornings check-in with my coaches

----------


## megang

After chest and back today

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You are very steady in your workouts! What coaches say?!?!

----------


## megang

I have actually been struggling mentally and am back on track. We are focusing on getting consistent on everything

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I have actually been struggling mentally and am back on track. We are focusing on getting consistent on everything


Understood. Consistency is key. I am working on my diet. I gained 5 lbs over holidays and finally starting to move it off!

----------


## ambernightly

> I have no experience using other then Clen. I am not w fan of Clen. I can deal with the shakes. Writing was troublesome. Ppl at work noticed. It's not gonna shred you. It's for the last 5 lbs IMHO. Diet is far more effective. But I did say I HATE Clen. Lol.


Propranolol (beta blocker) for the shakes. You still get all of the sympathomimetic benefits of Clen (+ increased respiratory for blood oxygenation benefits) without the shakes. I've run up to 160mcg/day of Clen while on AAS and it's alllllll about the beta blockers for making the shakes manageable. It's the same medication that surgeons take. Most doctors will prescribe it without much debate if you go in with shaky hands or hyperhydrosis (sweaty hands), etc.

The last 5lbs... yeah Clen is for more than that. I dropped ~20lbs last summer in 1.5 months while taking Clen, Vyvanse (lysine-bond time release amphetamine - like adderall), Spironolactone (for diuretic), and changing diet. 192 to 170. Then lost more before starting my last AAS cycle in August where I ran Clen and Insulin at the same time (omg the pump) - you remember that thread I'm sure. 

Clen is a miracle I love that shit. YMMV. But definitely diet is always always always important no matter what the goal is.

----------


## ambernightly

> I know you're not taking the Nolva, but what was your reason for wanting to use it? All it will really do is shrink your breasts. 
> If you want to harden up by reducing estrogen, an AI (anastrozole) would be more effective. Androgens themselves (especially if DHT-derived), antagonize estrogen as well.


I second the motion. When I ran Primo, Var, and Mast - all DHT derived - while taking 2mg/estradiol per day (oral) my E2 plummeted. That did not happen while running EQ and test-derived compounds due to the aromatase process (which I was not inhibiting b/c... I like estrogen and my boobs!). Visuals are even better than words some times... here's some blood work results to show my cycles last year.

----------


## ambernightly

> I didn't really know either. I just knew they weren't actually the products they're named after. 
> Then OP mentioned not knowing why she's retaining water. 
> Thought I'd dig out the actual ingredient. Might be useful to her.  
> 
> *edit* Meg also had mentioned cycling her Clen . Which we now know is actually B12, caffeine, synephrine and some other fillers. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Yep, those supps are just garbage marketed with "hey it's like steroid names but it's totally not like steroids at all". Waste of time and money, just hard on the organs. Better to get the education, a real source for real steroids, and blood work done. There's all kinds of reasons for water retention - her aldosterone could be too high, her E2 could be too high, progesterone or prolactin too high, menstrual cycle irregularities, sodium issues, etc etc etc. 

real bodybuilding = education, time, money, dedication. 

I'll stick by my rule: blood work before anything else. No conjecture needed: base decisions on facts and statistics. The blood does not lie. Use a food tracker to log every bit of food, wear a heart rate monitor 24x7 to track BMR and workout calories. People just need to use the math... it's there... it's not a secret.

----------


## Bonaparte

> Propranolol (beta blocker) for the shakes. You still get all of the sympathomimetic benefits of Clen (+ increased respiratory for blood oxygenation benefits) without the shakes. I've run up to 160mcg/day of Clen while on AAS and it's alllllll about the beta blockers for making the shakes manageable. It's the same medication that surgeons take. Most doctors will prescribe it without much debate if you go in with shaky hands or hyperhydrosis (sweaty hands), etc.


Unfortunately, Beta-1 agonism from clen at higher doses is responsible for much of its effects. It is only truly selective for B-2 at very low doses. 
So by taking propranolol, you're blocking all the B-1 activity (which is very effective for weight loss) and relying on the B-2 effects, which are milder. I'm not crazy about the idea of taking 2 potent drugs to mostly cancel each other out (taking a low dose of clen would be simpler and more fool-proof), but I'll admit that the idea is interesting and has its merits (mostly because it should be blood pressure friendly, since you're cancelling out all adrenergic pressor activity).

----------


## megang

Yeah I learned from this and won't be getting anymore products from them! I finally have health insurance with my employer so I am going to find a doctor here and get my annual physical and blood work to see where everything is at.

I do use a fitbit charge hr to track my calories, activity and sleep. As long as I have it on it is tracking my heart rate which means it also tracks my resting heart rate, which is also now in the 50s. My coach does my diet.

I don't know pretty much anything about those supplements you have mentioned but I am willing to learn.

----------


## Mr.BB

Megan the bloowork Amber is talking will hardly be prescribed by your doctor. Believe her point was that one should self educate and know which bloodwork tests to take and analyse it so we know our bodies better.

Totally agree with her.

----------


## megang

What blood work should I get?

----------


## ambernightly

> Unfortunately, Beta-1 agonism from clen at higher doses is responsible for much of its effects. It is only truly selective for B-2 at very low doses. 
> So by taking propranolol, you're blocking all the B-1 activity (which is very effective for weight loss) and relying on the B-2 effects, which are milder. I'm not crazy about the idea of taking 2 potent drugs to mostly cancel each other out (taking a low dose of clen would be simpler and more fool-proof), but I'll admit that the idea is interesting and has its merits (mostly because it should be blood pressure friendly, since you're cancelling out all adrenergic pressor activity).


mmm, good point... I only take prop if I'm pre-hypertensive from Clen - prefer lower doses whenever possible (which also seems to be body weight dependent but isn't easily equated to a linear scale). I was 30lbs heavier when I was doing >150mcg doses (and that only at last 3 days of the two week clen cycle). Now I can't get above 75mcg without it feeling kinda awful (though maybe it's to do with thyroid med combo?). Going to read more about how Clonidine works with receptors in the presence of Clen - I have a bunch of that on hand... then was considering buying some manner of ACE Inhibitor to try out but I don't know where to start on those yet, still researching. oooh the fun with my home pharmacy never ends!  :Big Grin: 




> What blood work should I get?


These are the ones I always ask for 


Total & Free testosterone (not serum only, need total and free)DHT (dihydrotestosterone)Estradiol (E2 - estrogen. keep in mind this fluctuates very much during the menstrual cycle, so timing of the blood test needs to take that into account when it's being used as a decision making statistic. strive to get blood work done at the same time of the menstrual cycle each time.)DHEA (precursor to the aboves)Prolactin (progesterone related)TSH and/or T3 (thyroid info)Lipid panel (need to know cholesterol and other aspects)Complete Metabolic Panel (so much useful info)CBC w/ automated differential (complete blood cell count)

Been wanting to add these to my consistent list but then I feel like I don't want to pay extra....

SHBG (see note below)Aldosterone (because I'm curious...)Progesterone (self explanatory)




> Testosterone and estradiol circulate in the bloodstream, bound mostly to SHBG and to a lesser extent serum albumin and corticosteroid-binding globulin (CBG) (AKA transcortin). Only a very small fraction of about 1-2% is unbound, or "free," and thus biologically active and able to enter a cell and activate its receptor. SHBG inhibits the function of these hormones. Thus, bioavailability of sex hormones is influenced by the level of SHBG. The relative binding affinity of various sex steroids for SHBG is dihydrotestosterone (DHT) > testosterone > androstenediol > estradiol > estrone.[3] DHEA is weakly bound to SHBG as well, but DHEA-S is not.[3] Androstenedione is not bound to SHBG either, and is instead bound solely to albumin.[4]

----------


## megang

> These are the ones I always ask for
> 
> [*]Total & Free testosterone (not serum only, need total and free)[*]DHT (dihydrotestosterone)[*]Estradiol (E2 - estrogen. keep in mind this fluctuates very much during the menstrual cycle, so timing of the blood test needs to take that into account when it's being used as a decision making statistic. strive to get blood work done at the same time of the menstrual cycle each time.)[*]DHEA (precursor to the aboves)[*]Prolactin (progesterone related)[*]TSH and/or T3 (thyroid info)[*]Lipid panel (need to know cholesterol and other aspects)[*]Complete Metabolic Panel (so much useful info)[*]CBC w/ automated differential (complete blood cell count)
> 
> 
> Been wanting to add these to my consistent list but then I feel like I don't want to pay extra....
> 
> [*][*]SHBG (see note below)[*]Aldosterone (because I'm curious...)[*]Progesterone (self explanatory)


Ok I will take this list on when I get my physical. Not sure how much of that would be covered by my insurance if any.

----------


## megang

My weight this morning is 147.6

----------


## Bonaparte

> mmm, good point... I only take prop if I'm pre-hypertensive from Clen - prefer lower doses whenever possible (which also seems to be body weight dependent but isn't easily equated to a linear scale). I was 30lbs heavier when I was doing >150mcg doses (and that only at last 3 days of the two week clen cycle). Now I can't get above 75mcg without it feeling kinda awful (though maybe it's to do with thyroid med combo?). Going to read more about how Clonidine works with receptors in the presence of Clen - I have a bunch of that on hand... then was considering buying some manner of ACE Inhibitor to try out but I don't know where to start on those yet, still researching. oooh the fun with my home pharmacy never ends!


Clonidine decreases all sympathetic NS activity by causing norepinephrine reuptake (through Alpha 2 agonism). So it is basically the anti-caffeine in its effects. You wouldn't want that if you're trying to lose weight and taking clen. But an ACE inhibitor would be fine for treating just the hypertension without messing up any of the other effects. You can't really go wrong with lisinopril (so long as you aren't in the 15% of people who experience a persistent dry cough from ACE inhibitors). Ramipril is more potent and fast-acting, but needs to be dosed twice daily.

----------


## megang

Post chest and back this afternoon

----------


## ambernightly

> Clonidine decreases all sympathetic NS activity by causing norepinephrine reuptake (through Alpha 2 agonism). So it is basically the anti-caffeine in its effects. You wouldn't want that if you're trying to lose weight and taking clen. But an ACE inhibitor would be fine for treating just the hypertension without messing up any of the other effects. You can't really go wrong with lisinopril (so long as you aren't in the 15% of people who experience a persistent dry cough from ACE inhibitors). Ramipril is more potent and fast-acting, but needs to be dosed twice daily.


very interesting, great information. will be ordering up ACEs next! also noticed that Propranolol can inhibit T3 activity/functionality, so that's another consideration with weight loss and general bodybuilding.

----------


## megang

Post arm workout....trying to get my baby arms to grow....or at least look bigger....

----------


## ambernightly

> Post arm workout....trying to get my baby arms to grow....or at least look bigger....


They'll look bigger with a 5% body fat cut (as in lose 5% off of current). What are your macros and ($Total Cal Intake - $Total Burn - $BMR) calorie values for weekly nutrition? Not gonna get rid of that puff without lower body fat and <2000mg/day sodium intake. Size is relative, definition determines visual impact (eg: not being an puffy anadrol baby!)

----------


## megang

During my leg workout, hamstrings are starting to show

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## megang

Post shoulder workout

----------


## megang

Check-in in this morning 148.2

----------


## GirlyGymRat

And there she is! Every Sunday!!!  :Smilie: 

I am retuning my diet this week. Going back to paleo complaint. Bring on the sweet potatoes. lol

----------


## megang

Lol check-in is every Sunday. Here is what my meals were as well as training schedule. 

Meal 1:
5 egg whites (3/4c)
1 whole egg 
1 cup green veggies (spinach)
1/3 cup oatmeal (measure before cooking)

Meal 2:
1 scoop whey isolate 
Small apple
10 almonds

Meal 3:
3.5oz chicken breast (cooked weight) 
½ cup white rice (cooked measure) (Jasmine)
1 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 cup green veggies (green beans)

Meal 4:
1 scoop whey isolate (25g protein)
Small apple (20g carbs)
10 almonds or cashews

Meal 5:
3.5oz chicken breast(cooked weight)
4oz Potatoes, white (20g carbs)
1 tsp. extra-virgin olive oil (5g fat)
Salad with vinegar

Meal 6:
1 scoop protein powder
1/3 cup oatmeal (measure before cooking) 
10 almonds

Post-workout meal - Replace the meal directly after your workout with the following:

4oz lean beef (cooked weight)
1 cup white rice (cooked measure) (Jasmine)

Sunday: chest/back
Monday: legs
Tuesday: arms
Wednesday: chest/back
Thursday: legs
Friday: shoulders

Current cardio setup (30 minutes, 7 days per week, Steady state/moderate): 30 mins 7 days, jogging at a 5.0 at a 1.0 incline with the last 5 mins of walking being walking lunges

*************

Changes are as follows: 

-Off Days only - remove the carbs from meals 2, 4, 6. No changes to training days.

- Cardio - 2 days per week, I'd like to turn your 30 min cardio session into: 10 minute warmup followed by 20 minutes of 60/60 second intervals (go as hard as you can for a minute, rest for a minute, etc). The other 5 days will continue to be 30 min steady state.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I was incorrectly using my fitness pal as cooked weight and consuming more calories then I thought I was. 4oz of cooked chic is more calories then 4 oz of uncooked chic. 

I know u have a coach advising you. I personally cannot cut with the amount of none fruit and veggy carbs you consume. Those Carbs absolutely stick to me in my stomach. My Genetics sux thus the reason for my change to paleo complaint diet. I love bread but it hates me back. Lol. 

Food choices look yummy. I am going to eat my dinner now. Salad and some chic!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Since u are training everyday, do u ever not remove the carbs?!?

----------


## megang

> Since u are training everyday, do u ever not remove the carbs?!?


I have one day a week that I don't lift

----------


## megang

Here are some side by side comparisons from the beginning of Dec when I started this plan with my coaches to today. My diet hasn't been perfect the entire time and neither has my training but I still have had results

----------


## megang

From after chest and back earlier

----------


## GirlyGymRat

This is exactly why Pics are so critical in a log. It's noticeable! Esp in shoulders, back and stomach!!!!

----------


## megang

Definitely! The pics from the beginning of Dec I was at 161 and today I was at 148.2. It isn't a big difference weight wise but I am definitely leaner.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Definitely! The pics from the beginning of Dec I was at 161 and today I was at 148.2. It isn't a big difference weight wise but I am definitely leaner.


More then 10 lbs is huge!!! Especially during recomposition!!!!!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Well done megan

Can see the difference especialy round your abdominal area
And the slight back fat you had around the bikini strap has really came in

Keep up the good work

----------


## megang

> Well done megan
> 
> Can see the difference especialy round your abdominal area
> And the slight back fat you had around the bikini strap has really came in
> 
> Keep up the good work


Thank you!

----------


## megang

Post arm workout....



Comparison from when I started my journey of taking control of my health and fitness back in Jan 2008 to today. It's been a difficult journey so far but well worth it. I can only get better from here

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Comparison from when I started my journey of taking control of my health and fitness back in Jan 2008 to today. It's been a difficult journey so far but well worth it. I can only get better from here <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161947"/>


Impressive!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Could u share what triggered the 2008 lifestyle change?

----------


## megang

> Could u share what triggered the 2008 lifestyle change?


I couldn't pass my pt test and was having back pain. When I went to get my back checked out, I was told part of the reason was due to my weight as I was around 185. I knew something had to change otherwise I was going to get kicked out thigh I didn't know how closer I was to that until a few months later when I was told the paperwork was already filled out to kick me out and all it needed was a signature. I am thankful I started changing my habits earlier cause they allowed me to finish my enlistment though I could not reenlist. 

I still see myself as a big girl thigh I am working on trying to see myself as others do. I acknowledge what I see in the mirror is different from what others see. It's a constant battle.

----------


## megang

144.4 this morning

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Down another 4 lbs!!!! That has got to make u feel Fabulous!

----------


## megang

Post shoulders and arms.....#neversettle

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Post shoulders and arms.....#neversettle <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162072"/>


Well look at you. You got this!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Wow megan well done your starting to look really lean and hard
Keep it up!

----------


## megang

Thanks!

Here is a little earlier, post shoulders and arms

----------


## Bio-Active

Great progress Megan... Keep up the intensity clearly the hard work is paying off

----------


## megang

> Great progress Megan... Keep up the intensity clearly the hard work is paying off


Thank you!

----------


## megang

143.6 this morning

----------


## GirlyGymRat

She can't be stopped!!! Awesome

----------


## megang

> She can't be stopped!!! Awesome


No you can't! I am going to the Arnold this next weekend so I am really pushing this week!

Post back and trip but before cardio (jog for 20 mins, plus 5 min warm-up and cooldown)

----------


## megang

I want your opinion on what my coaches suggested for while I prep for a show July 9. This is a copy of the email.

Anavar - beginning at 16 weeks out - 20mg daily

Nolvadex - 20mg daily beginning at 14-16 weeks out depending on how things look. May taper the dose upward a bit to 30-40mg over time.

If you have access to Clen , get it for fat burning. Otherwise, the Evogen stuff will be OK.

Have a bottle of Xpel on hand again for peak week.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

woman benefit from yohimbine HCL more then man, due to its ability to improve circulation in lower extremities where woman have more issues loosing body fat...





> Am I understanding correctly that the ECY stack is formulated for women because of the Y promoting circulation in the limbs/extremities or is it something men use, too?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I have said this number of times, i do not like clen , it down regulates beta receptors to quick and renders it usless very quickly. ECA ia much better stack that maintains its function for a very long time, perhaps even for years.

I would like someone to post a study that shows benefit of using nolvadex in woman for leaning out, or for that matter any benefit other then breast cancer treatment. Oh i anticipate a long silence for this one....

Anavar is a very good natural choice for woman so no major issues there. I would likely start at a lower dose and add kre-alkaline creatine. Anavar improves ATP production and creatine is the building block of ATP, they are a very good obvious pair to be taken together. Kre-alkyline will NOT cause any water retention due to it being PH balanced.

Well my two and a half cents.

----------


## megang

> I have said this number of times, i do not like clen , it down regulates beta receptors to quick and renders it usless very quickly. ECA ia much better stack that maintains its function for a very long time, perhaps even for years.
> 
> I would like someone to post a study that shows benefit of using nolvadex in woman for leaning out, or for that matter any benefit other then breast cancer treatment. Oh i anticipate a long silence for this one....
> 
> Anavar is a very good natural choice for woman so no major issues there. I would likely start at a lower dose and add kre-alkaline creatine. Anavar improves ATP production and creatine is the building block of ATP, they are a very good obvious pair to be taken together. Kre-alkyline will NOT cause any water retention due to it being PH balanced.
> 
> Well my two and a half cents.


Kre-alkyline creatine?

----------


## megang

Post shoulders and biceps

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I  :Heart:  ECY stack!!! I have no hunger.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I poo pooped by several respected members when I posted a proposed stack the Nolva. My conclusion was there are better compounds for females.....

----------


## Mr.BB

> I would like someone to post a study that shows benefit of using nolvadex in woman for leaning out, or for that matter any benefit other then breast cancer treatment. Oh i anticipate a long silence for this one....


 No study needed. It will lean out chest area by killing the mammary tissue.
Most competitors nowadays have fake tits so they probably feel like leaning out somewhat!?!? (Just my theory)

Its stupid IMHO... But im probably biased as I luv breasts  :Shrug:

----------


## megang

> No study needed. It will lean out chest area by killing the mammary tissue.
> Most competitors nowadays have fake tits so they probably feel like leaning out somewhat!?!? (Just my theory)
> 
> Its stupid IMHO... But im probably biased as I luv breasts


I will ask my coach when it comes closer to when he would want me to use it

----------


## Mp859

You would be better off just running the anavar and a fat burner. Then possibly 4 weeks out from competiting you could run a anti estrogen to help dry you out. Nolvadex will do absolutely NOTHING for you. I have seen more than one female run it and get nothing from it.

----------


## megang

I definitely don't want to use something that isn't going to benefit my physique.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

This is exactly the response I received. I characterize the responses as follows. 

Other components more helpful in final prep. 
Save the tahtahs!

----------


## Mr.BB

> Save the tahtahs!


This is something I would subscribe (just not the fake ones)!

----------


## TheTaxMan

If the nolvadex is for water retention, try this instead

Herbal Classics Water Retention Tablets | Holland & Barrett - the UKâs Leading Health Retailer

My wife is on her first anavar cycle and she bloated really bad in the first couple of weeks,

She ran these for a few days along with B6 and it shifted it immediatley, i was shocked at how good they are, 

im taking yohimbine at the moment and i started to get some water retention mainly in my cheeks, i took these with b6 and within a week my cheek bones were back.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> If the nolvadex is for water retention, try this instead Herbal Classics Water Retention Tablets | Holland & Barrett - the UKâs Leading Health Retailer My wife is on her first anavar cycle and she bloated really bad in the first couple of weeks, She ran these for a few days along with B6 and it shifted it immediatley, i was shocked at how good they are, im taking yohimbine at the moment and i started to get some water retention mainly in my cheeks, i took these with b6 and within a week my cheek bones were back.


Thx for sharing!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> this is something i would subscribe (just not the fake ones)!


 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## megang

143.2 this morning

I had an amazing time at the Arnold the past few days so I am holding some water but I am still down and leaner!

----------


## megang

Here is my coach's reply as to the reasoning for Nolvadex :

Nolvadex (Tamoxifen ) blocks the effect of estrogen at the estrogen receptor, making it easier to burn fat in areas where fat loss is influenced by high estrogen - hips, midsection, thighs, etc. It's a very common drug in the bodybuilding world, used by both men and women. Any competitor that I have that is using Anavar , is likely also using Nolvadex precontest. VERY hard to get the legs/glutes very lean without it.

----------


## Mr.BB

Estrogen Receptor Antagonism uncovers gender-dimorphic suppression of whole body fat oxidation in humans: differential effects of tamoxifen on the GH and gonadal axes 

Mike: Here you go.

Megan: You can show this study to your so called coach.

Funny how in women actually suppresses fat oxidation.

----------


## megang

I just have it a quick read. That study is on post menopausal women. I would think in younger women the effects would be different due to the amounts of natural estrogen/testosterone /etc and other hormones that women post menopause would have.

----------


## Mr.BB

> I just have it a quick read. That study is on post menopausal women. I would think in younger women the effects would be different due to the amounts of natural estrogen/testosterone/etc and other hormones that women post menopause would have.


By your logic all post menopausal women would be skinny. 

Pre and post menopausal is where testosterone is highest in women. Sorry, they didnt have any study on bodybuilders for this breast cancer drug lol

Tamoxifen reducing fat is bro science, here's another study: Effect of the anti-oestrogen tamoxifen on plasma levels of luteinizing hormone, follicle-stimulating hormone, prolactin, oestradiol and progesterone in normal pre-menopausal women.
... so this one tells you there an estradiol increase while taking tamoxifen. Your "coach" says that this (increased) estradiol is blocked by tamoxifen, how does it does this? What proof does he has of it?

----------


## Mr.BB

> I just have it a quick read. That study is on post menopausal women. I would think in younger women the effects would be different due to the amounts of natural estrogen/testosterone/etc and other hormones that women post menopause would have.


Thinking a bit more about it, the hormone levels of a female on anavar are probably closer to post-menopausal woman than of a normal woman, so this study completely applies.

----------


## megang

> Thinking a bit more about it, the hormone levels of a female on anavar are probably closer to post-menopausal woman than of a normal woman, so this study completely applies.


would that be due to the increase in testosterone compared to the level of estrogen?

----------


## Mr.BB

> would that be due to the increase in testosterone compared to the level of estrogen?


Think you refering to androgens/estrogens ratio, yes. Probably even more androgens when you are taking anavar . And as most women get amenorrhea while on cycle, their ovaries are not producing much estradiol, at least not as much as ussual. So the situation is not so different from post menopausal IMHO.

----------


## megang

Look that makes a little sense...

This may be a dumb question but how can you test to make sure product is real?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Look that makes a little sense... This may be a dumb question but how can you test to make sure product is real?


Labmax test Kits

----------


## megang

Post back training today....feel like I might finally be making progress

----------


## megang

Post legs, I was exhausted so just making it to the gym at all was a success. I am getting some shape to my legs and butt as well as some separation between quads and hamstrings

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Post back training today....feel like I might finally be making progress <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162279"/>


You were always making progress but just wasn't visible. Recomp is physiological for me when the scale doesn't budge much and can't "see" the results of your hard work. Keep up your motivation!!!

----------


## megang

It is definitely a mental battle especially when the scale didn't move like you want or when pics don't show what you want to see. I know what I am doing is returning, I just need to stay consistent and patient with training and nutrition

----------


## megang

Still at 143.2, my period started yesterday which I know impacted my weight this morning, but I feel I have still made progress

----------


## GirlyGymRat

period Bloat just messes with the mindset. Just stay the course!

----------


## megang

Which is why my coach didn't change anything this week

----------


## Mp859

> Which is why my coach didn't change anything this week


 can I ask who your coach is?

----------


## megang

> can I ask who your coach is?


Gordon Falcetti and his wife Jamie Pinder

----------


## megang

My coaches had me start anavar yesterday and we are waiting on the nolva until later.

Post shoulders and arms.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Real var? What dose and protocol?

----------


## megang

I can't afford the test to check it but I believe it is. From my understanding I will be running 20 mg until they say to stop.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I can't afford the test to check it but I believe it is. From my understanding I will be running 20 mg until they say to stop.


10 mg in am and 10 mg pm. 

Most gals start with 5 split am and pm. 

God luck!

----------


## megang

> 10 mg in am and 10 mg pm.
> 
> Most gals start with 5 split am and pm.
> 
> God luck!


My previous cycles with it were just 10mg in the morning so this is the first time running more. That is what I am doing thigh, 10mg when I first get up and then 10mg when I get to my car after work and before I leave the parking lot to go to the gym. 

I was honestly surprised he would have me start it when I am on my monthly cycle but it will be interesting to see what happens when I check in on Saturday.

----------


## TheTaxMan

a labmax anavar winstrol test isnt expensive? we paid 20usd including shipping from usa to europe.

i would definatley test it megan, could be the most important thing you would ever spend money on

----------


## saymass003

I would say cut corners somewhere else and test it. It's really important to know what you are putting in your body. Also, the jump from 10 to 20 is huge. Especially starting a cycle at 20. I have done at least 6 cycles and I am still not at 20 a day.

----------


## megang

I think the jump to 20mg off the bat isn't good and I don't think my anavar is great so I need to find another source. I am at 146.6 this morning. Yes I went tanning....

----------


## TheTaxMan

Regardless of what source you use, make sure you labmax your var

----------


## megang

I will have to wait until payday Friday. And I will pick up a couple anavar kits, I might also get one for the nolva I have as well

Today was the first day I actually felt like I had enough energy to get a good workout in. Trained chest and back after work with cardio after. Trying to get some back thickness and width.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Not feeling well?

----------


## megang

I felt fine just was exhausted all week, workouts suffered, ended up bloated

----------


## megang

Back down to 145 this morning

----------


## TheTaxMan

You might be burnt out, i gather from the full log and ive mentioned before theres not much rest days? Is that still the case?

----------


## megang

> You might be burnt out, i gather from the full log and ive mentioned before theres not much rest days? Is that still the case?


Yep, I take one day off a week from lifting but still do cardio that day

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You might be burnt out, i gather from the full log and ive mentioned before theres not much rest days? Is that still the case?


^x2. I am a proponent of one rest day per week or yoga rather then cardio on day 7. Your not in contest prep and your body is telling you it's tired.  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> ^x2. I am a proponent of one rest day per week or yoga rather then cardio on day 7. Your not in contest prep and your body is telling you it's tired.


I am in contest prep....July 9 is my next show

----------


## TheTaxMan

A couple of days rest will do you more good than bad. 

Your contest is 4 months away, thats quite a while, if you dont start resting your body will be tired and will impact on your workouts, causing more of a negative effect if anything. Your more likely to experience this sh1tty fatigued week yu experienced more often as you go on.

I think you should have atleast 1 rest day, and that means rest, not cardio.

Just something for you to think about. Keep up the hard work megan

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am in contest prep....July 9 is my next show


 Oh. I didn't realize u were in prep! I still think one day rest isn't awful when your body is screaming otherwise!

----------


## megang

> Oh. I didn't realize u were in prep! I still think one day rest isn't awful when your body is screaming otherwise!


Yep....I was going to take today off but ended up with the day off due to not enough work at work....I will probably take Saturday of from lifting but just walk. so today was second chest and back day. It's one thing to forget your headphones when you go to the gym but it's a whole nother thing to forget your phone.....It made my workout interesting but I was really able focus on the muscle though it really challenged my focus

----------


## megang

My coach had me check-in today as well, was down to 146.2 this morning

----------


## GirlyGymRat

How many pounds you need to drop for contest?

----------


## megang

> How many pounds you need to drop for contest?


My lat show I did figure and was at about 108 morning of....I am switching to physique and have put on some muscle but need to be leaner....I am hoping to be conditioned and weigh around 115

----------


## megang

Had a great pump during my shoulder and arm workout

----------


## megang

145.2 this morning, it's also amazing what lighting does. I took these with a flash and some without

----------


## megang

Here is a comparison of the ones with a flash that I posted already and ones without

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Yes ma'am. Lighting is your friend!

----------


## megang

> Yes ma'am. Lighting is your friend!


I prefer the pics with the flash than without....

----------


## megang

Post leg training.....

----------


## megang

> Post leg training.....
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162545"/>


Bloodwork came back with the exception of the CBCs due to them not doing the separate draw for it. I will post the rest after I get home tonight

----------


## megang

ok so in a nutshell everything is pretty good with the exception of my liver

Test Name Result Flag Reference Range Lab

LIPID PANEL

CHOLESTEROL, TOTAL 160 125-200 mg/dL

HDL CHOLESTEROL 25 LOW > OR = 46 mg/dL 

TRIGLYCERIDES 74 <150 mg/dL 

LDL-CHOLESTEROL 120 <130 mg/dL (calc) 

Desirable range <100 mg/dL for patients with CHD or
diabetes and <70 mg/dL for diabetic patients with
known heart disease.

CHOL/HDLC RATIO 6.4 HIGH < OR = 5.0 (calc) 

NON HDL CHOLESTEROL 135 mg/dL (calc) 

Target for non-HDL cholesterol is 30 mg/dL higher than
LDL cholesterol target.

GGT

GGT 24 3-50 U/L 

IRON, TOTAL

IRON, TOTAL 84 40-190 mcg/dL 

LD

LD 328 HIGH 100-200 U/L 

PHOSPHATE (AS PHOSPHORUS)

PHOSPHATE (AS PHOSPHORUS) 4.5 2.5-4.5 mg/dL 

URIC ACID

URIC ACID 4.8 2.5-7.0 mg/dL 

Therapeutic target for gout patients: <6.0 mg/dL



COMPREHENSIVE METABOLIC PANEL

GLUCOSE 77 65-99 mg/dL 

Fasting reference interval

UREA NITROGEN (BUN) 25 7-25 mg/dL 

CREATININE 1.06 0.50-1.10 mg/dL 

eGFR NON-AFR. AMERICAN 69 > OR = 60 mL/min/1.73m2

eGFR AFRICAN AMERICAN 80 > OR = 60 mL/min/1.73m2 

BUN/CREATININE RATIO NOT APPLICABLE 6-22 (calc) 

SODIUM 141 135-146 mmol/L 

POTASSIUM 5.2 3.5-5.3 mmol/L 

CHLORIDE 103 98-110 mmol/L 

CARBON DIOXIDE 28 19-30 mmol/L 

CALCIUM 9.6 8.6-10.2 mg/dL 

PROTEIN, TOTAL 7.6 6.1-8.1 g/dL 

ALBUMIN 4.5 3.6-5.1 g/dL 

GLOBULIN 3.1 1.9-3.7 g/dL (calc) 

ALBUMIN/GLOBULIN RATIO 1.5 1.0-2.5 (calc) 

BILIRUBIN, TOTAL 0.4 0.2-1.2 mg/dL 

ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE 18 LOW 33-115 U/L 

Verified by repeat analysis.

AST 238 HIGH 10-30 U/L 

ALT 565 HIGH 6-29 U/L

----------


## megang

I am going to do a liver cleanse

----------


## Mp859

Seems very high. What are you taking at the moment?

What is your fluid intake per day? What are you taking for liver support?

----------


## megang

Anavar 20mg
I drink at least 1 gal of water, no liver support. I am going to stop taking anavar for now until things get back to normal

----------


## megang

I ordered this liver detox kit: Liver Cleanse Kit

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Anavar 20mg I drink at least 1 gal of water, no liver support. I am going to stop taking anavar for now until things get back to normal


Hmmm. U haven't been on var very long. Are u noticing discoloration or different urine odor?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I take NAC for liver support.

----------


## megang

> I take NAC for liver support.


Stopped taking all supplements except my probiotic and still using my protein powder. 

Weight this morning was still 145.2 but I will take it since I took Sunday completely off from the gym

----------


## megang

So I stopped by the immediate care center. In a nutshell I was told my liver levels was due to the anavar but that it can also be due to any supplement that has creatine. Yes your muscle need creatine; however, when you take it as part of a supplement and it is dictated in the gut, it is actually toxic to the liver and kidneys. I am getting my blood tested again in two weeks which should give my body enough time without the anavar and hopefully get closer to normal

----------


## saymass003

You told them you have been using anavar ?






> So I stopped by the immediate care center. In a nutshell I was told my liver levels was due to the anavar but that it can also be due to any supplement that has creatine. Yes your muscle need creatine; however, when you take it as part of a supplement and it is dictated in the gut, it is actually toxic to the liver and kidneys. I am getting my blood tested again in two weeks which should give my body enough time without the anavar and hopefully get closer to normal

----------


## megang

> You told them you have been using anavar ?


I didn't mean to but it slipped out and then had to explain what it was....

----------


## Mr.BB

> Verified by repeat analysis.
> 
> AST 238 HIGH 10-30 U/L 
> 
> ALT 565 HIGH 6-29 U/L


Do you understand how high your values are??

Is there any chance of hepatitis?

You need to stop everything and take care of your health before you fry your liver...



Edit: thats not from creatine.

----------


## megang

> Do you understand how high your values are??
> 
> Is there any chance of hepatitis?
> 
> You need to stop everything and take care of your health before you fry your liver...
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162617"/>
> 
> Edit: thats not from creatine.


I stopped as soon as I had my test results. I am not even taking my fat burner. I am getting my bloodwork done again in about a week. No chance of hepatitis as i have donated plasma and if you have hepatitis you can't donate

----------


## Mr.BB

> I am getting my bloodwork done again in about a week. No chance of hepatitis as i have donated plasma and if you have hepatitis you can't donate


Correct, you would have received a call from the donation center if anything was wrong.

You need to stop training for a few days and let your body (and liver) heal. Drink plenty of water and dont exagerate on protein and fats.

----------


## megang

> Correct, you would have received a call from the donation center if anything was wrong.
> 
> You need to stop training for a few days and let your body (and liver) heal. Drink plenty of water and dont exagerate on protein and fats.


Unless it is something I somehow got since I moved to Indy but I have no idea how I would have gotten it.

----------


## megang

> Correct, you would have received a call from the donation center if anything was wrong.
> 
> You need to stop training for a few days and let your body (and liver) heal. Drink plenty of water and dont exagerate on protein and fats.


I have definitely been trading it easier at the gym. My diet wss modified to 5 meals instead of 6

Meal 1 - 

4 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1-2 cups green veggies
1/3 cup oatmeal 


Meal 2 -

1-1/4 scoop whey protein mixed with water OR 4oz chicken breast (cooked weight)
1 cup dark berries OR small apple or banana OR 1/2 cup rice
1-2 cups green veggies if desired


Meal 3 

4oz chicken breast OR white fish OR Turkey breast(cooked weight) 
½ cup white rice (cooked measure) OR 4oz potato/sweet potato
1-2 cup green veggies


Meal 4 

1-1/4 scoop whey protein mixed with water OR 4oz chicken breast (cooked weight)
1 cup dark berries OR small apple or banana OR 1/2 cup rice
1-2 cups green veggies if desired


Meal 5 -

4oz lean beef or salmon (weight after cooking)
½ cup white rice (cooked measure) OR 4oz potato/sweet potato
Green salad with 1 tbsp. balsamic vinegar

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Unless it is something I somehow got since I moved to Indy but I have no idea how I would have gotten it.


Sharing toothbrush, unclean nail salons, tattoo...and unknown transmission. 

http://www.epidemic.org/thefacts/hep.../transmission/

----------


## GirlyGymRat

High liver enzymes will make you fatigued. No one you have been feeling spent!

----------


## megang

> Sharing toothbrush, unclean nail salons, tattoo...and unknown transmission.
> 
> http://www.epidemic.org/thefacts/hep.../transmission/


I don't share a toothbrush, I haven't been to a nail salad since I moved or gotten a tattoo since 2013....

----------


## megang

> High liver enzymes will make you fatigued. No one you have been feeling spent!


http://www.liversupport.com/why-live...eliac-disease/

I might ask about getting the oats taken out of my plan

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Interesting read. I am familiar with celiac disease but did not realize the impact to liver enzymes. 

Good read. 

http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info

----------


## megang

> Interesting read. I am familiar with celiac disease but did not realize the impact to liver enzymes.
> 
> Good read.
> 
> http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info


I didn't either which is why starting tomorrow I will take out the oats and switch to rice

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I didn't either which is why starting tomorrow I will take out the oats and switch to rice


You would have other symptoms...bowel movements are impaired...

----------


## megang

> You would have other symptoms...bowel movements are impaired...


My bowel movement are about once every 2-3 days, sometimes I have small bowel movements a couple days in a row but then back to every couple days or so

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sweet potatoes is an excellent substitute for oats!

----------


## megang

> Sweet potatoes is an excellent substitute for oats!


Diced sweet potatoes with my eggs.....That sounds amazing!

----------


## Mp859

I'm not trying to worry you but I think you have something more going on. I've ran oral upon oral and never had numbers remotely close to yours.

Did you make another Drs appointment?

----------


## megang

> I'm not trying to worry you but I think you have something more going on. I've ran oral upon oral and never had numbers remotely close to yours.
> 
> Did you make another Drs appointment?


I have an order for bloodwork in just over a week from now.

----------


## Mr.BB

> I'm not trying to worry you but I think you have something more going on. I've ran oral upon oral and never had numbers remotely close to yours.
> 
> Did you make another Drs appointment?


Yes, but you are 24 years old. 

Agree that Meg should check out other possible problems, but its not unknown for anavar (or whatever is in the pill) raise the transaminases to the several hundreds. Believe its the 3rd case from girls & anavar I see here.

----------


## megang

> Yes, but you are 24 years old.
> 
> Agree that Meg should check out other possible problems, but its not unknown for anavar (or whatever is in the pill) raise the transaminases to the several hundreds. Believe its the 3rd case from girls & anavar I see here.


I wish I was 24.....I am 33! It could have been a bad batch of anavar . I will see what happens with my next set of bloodwork and go from there but I definitely want to consider going completely gluten free

----------


## Mr.BB

> Why Liver Problems Require a Look at Celiac Disease | LiverSupport.com
> 
> I might ask about getting the oats taken out of my plan


Unless you are alergic to gluten oats will not affect your liver in any way. I always find it funny that ppl always look at carbs to find problems, protein metabolism is what stresses the liver. Metabolic Functions of the Liver

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Unless you are alergic to gluten oats will not affect your liver in any way. I always find it funny that ppl always look at carbs to find problems, protein metabolism is what stresses the liver. Metabolic Functions of the Liver


Think your user name should be Dr BB  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr.BB

> Think your user name should be Dr BB


Nope, only have masters degree, and in enginnering lol

Edit: plz just call me B

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Nope, only have masters degree, and in enginnering lol Edit: plz just call me B


As you wish B. You can call me girly!

----------


## TheTaxMan

> I wish I was 24.....I am 33! *It could have been a bad batch of anavar.* I will see what happens with my next set of bloodwork and go from there but I definitely want to consider going completely gluten free


This is why it was said earlier in your thread tospend those extra few pennies on labmax testing your anavar , it could have cancelled out this question/concern and potentialy saved you some trouble

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Special blood tests screen for celiacs disease. Gastro doc ordered mine although not every Gastro is knowledgable about these tests.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Megang. You really need to take a liver support when running AAS. I use NAC

----------


## Mp859

> Yes, but you are 24 years old. Agree that Meg should check out other possible problems, but its not unknown for anavar (or whatever is in the pill) raise the transaminases to the several hundreds. Believe its the 3rd case from girls & anavar I see here.


 I was 24 in 2013. What's your point? I can post things from Google too. I do this at a high level and have real experience. Keep your condescending shit to yourself. Thanks.

----------


## Mr.BB

> I was 24 in 2013. What's your point? I can post things from Google too. I do this at a high level and have real experience. Keep your condescending shit to yourself. Thanks.


My point is that a young liver is able to withstand better oral steroids and has a better ability to repair itself. Totally my opinion, nothing from google on it, lol.

Did I say something wrong?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## megang

> Megang. You really need to take a liver support when running AAS. I use NAC


Yeah, I am going to let my body recover some before starting anything. I also have taken it easier in the gym. 

If my liver enzymes are still high I will be referred to a gastro. If that happens I will definitely be asking about getting screened for celiac.

I am down to 141.2 this morning, which is down 4 since Wednesday.

----------


## Mp859

> My point is that a young liver is able to withstand better oral steroids and has a better ability to repair itself. Totally my opinion, nothing from google on it, lol. Did I say something wrong?


 I took it as though you were inferring that due to my age I shouldn't comment. I understand what you were saying now. My fault.

----------


## megang

I had a pretty good leg workout today. I have really been focusing on the muscle I am working and squeezing at the top like it owes me money and taking my time through the reps, not rushing like most people do while lifting.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I had a pretty good leg workout today. I have really been focusing on the muscle I am working and squeezing at the top like it owes me money and taking my time through the reps, not rushing like most people do while lifting.


Owes me money...lol. Very funny!!!

----------


## megang

> Owes me money...lol. Very funny!!!


Yes like it owes you money! Try it during your next workout. I can do it for most workouts except shoulders....haven't figured that one out yet...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yes like it owes you money! Try it during your next workout. I can do it for most workouts except shoulders....haven't figured that one out yet...


I have lost so much muscle in past 9 months..I have nothing to squeeze ATM. :/

----------


## megang

> I have lost so much muscle in past 9 months..I have nothing to squeeze ATM. :/


You will get it back! I have faith that you will rebound and be better than you were before!

----------


## megang

Definitely feeling better this week, working on getting strength back but in the mean time I trained legs again today and noticed my veins in my legs in between my sets on the leg press so forgive the fluff on my legs, I am not that lean and they aren't popping but I can at least see them....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Are u noticing any change to urine color and smell?

----------


## megang

> Are u noticing any change to urine color and smell?


It never changed in the first place

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> It never changed in the first place


I am not surprised since u drink so much water. Higher liver enzymes tell in urine when especially when not hydrated properly.

----------


## megang

Post back and chest workout and cardio, feeling pretty good

----------


## megang

I started using milk thistle today

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I started using milk thistle today


Why?

----------


## megang

> Why?


Wasn't that one that was said to be good for the liver?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I use NAC for liver support when on cycle. Did u jump back on VAR?

----------


## megang

> I use NAC for liver support when on cycle. Did u jump back on VAR?


No, I am getting my blood tested again Monday so I won't start again until after I have the results and I have a different batch from a different source

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> No, I am getting my blood tested again Monday so I won't start again until after I have the results and I have a different batch from a different source


Use NAC when u start back up!!! 

Are u going to get new batch tested?

----------


## megang

> Use NAC when u start back up!!!
> 
> Are u going to get new batch tested?


Honestly unless my coach says I need to use it, I might stay away from it for now, but if I do get more I will definitely be testing it!

----------


## megang

Sitting at 139.8 this morning!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I know that makes you feel good!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> I know that makes you feel good!!!


Yes and I am positive my bloodwork that I am getting redone tomorrow week be a lot closer to normal if not back to normal!

----------


## Mp859

> Yes and I am positive my bloodwork that I am getting redone tomorrow week be a lot closer to normal if not back to normal!


 What makes you think this? Unfortunately I do not believe the oral you were taking caused your levels to be that high. Not trying to worry you but what did your Dr say?

----------


## megang

> What makes you think this? Unfortunately I do not believe the oral you were taking caused your levels to be that high. Not trying to worry you but what did your Dr say?


Said it was due to the supplements including the anavar . We will know soon enough if it was the var or if it is something else

----------


## megang

Trained chest today but noticed my legs.....

----------


## megang

Blood work is now done I should have the results later today

----------


## kelkel

Well, maybe your coach really doesn't understand liver issues. It's your liver, not his. NAC will help but I'd probably be all over UDCA or TUDCA in your shoes. These are beneficial to you and your liver, not harmful. Actually, I'd take NAC and either UDCA or TUDCA.

----------


## megang

> Well, maybe your coach really doesn't understand liver issues. It's your liver, not his. NAC will help but I'd probably be all over UDCA or TUDCA in your shoes. These are beneficial to you and your liver, not harmful. Actually, I'd take NAC and either UDCA or TUDCA.


I don't know what NAC, UDCA or TUDCA is

----------


## Mp859

> I don't know what NAC, UDCA or TUDCA is


 Research them.

----------


## megang

Results are in

AST was at 71 & ALT was 149, so still a little elevated but a lot better

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Well, maybe your coach really doesn't understand liver issues. It's your liver, not his. NAC will help but I'd probably be all over UDCA or TUDCA in your shoes. These are beneficial to you and your liver, not harmful. Actually, I'd take NAC and either UDCA or TUDCA.


I would take this advice seriously. Kelkel hangs out in the HRT sub-forum, primarily and is a mentor to many on this board. He has broad experience in the BB lifestyle and is well respected.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Results are in AST was at 71 & ALT was 149, so still a little elevated but a lot better


What is the doctors recommendation? Retest in a few weeks?

----------


## megang

> What is the doctors recommendation? Retest in a few weeks?


Yep retest in 2 weeks to make sure it's still going down

----------


## megang

> I would take this advice seriously. Kelkel hangs out in the HRT sub-forum, primarily and is a mentor to many on this board. He has broad experience in the BB lifestyle and is well respected.


I am taking it serious. I commented that I didn't know what those were cause I was being honest and really didn't.

----------


## megang

> I am taking it serious. I commented that I didn't know what those were cause I was being honest and really didn't.


So out of curiosity sale I decided to weigh myself this morning before I jumped in the shower. I was down another 0.6 which put me at 139.2!

I trained shoulders today....trying to build them boulder shoulders!

----------


## TheTaxMan

0.6lb? I didnt even know that was measurable lol, bit extreme, you could lose that if you drooled through the night on the pillow.

You weighing yourself everyday? Each to their own but i think its best weighing maximum once a week to see true changes, weighing daily is so inaccurate imo

Looking good none the less, keep it up megan

----------


## megang

> 0.6lb? I didnt even know that was measurable lol, bit extreme, you could lose that if you drooled through the night on the pillow.
> 
> You weighing yourself everyday? Each to their own but i think its best weighing maximum once a week to see true changes, weighing daily is so inaccurate imo
> 
> Looking good none the less, keep it up megan


I normally weigh myself once a week but was curious

----------


## GirlyGymRat

When I am focused, I weigh in everyday. I think it's a personal preference. Once weekly works too.

----------


## megang

I would go crazy if I weighed myself everyday. I would get so wrapped up in the numbers I would end up getting in my head and in my own way.

----------


## megang

From yesterday's shoulders and arms workout

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Nice definition and size!

----------


## megang

> Nice definition and size!


Thank though, I had a decent little pump going as this was fairly early in my workout. I am 12 weeks out now from the show I am planning on doing July 9

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thank though, I had a decent little pump going as this was fairly early in my workout. I am 12 weeks out now from the show I am planning on doing July 9


 :Dancing Banana:

----------


## megang

138.2 this morning

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Woot woot!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Reporting in....tightened up my diet and clothes fitting much better. I haven't weighed in for a couple weeks and I am not going to so that scale doesn't mess with my psyche.  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> Reporting in....tightened up my diet and clothes fitting much better. I haven't weighed in for a couple weeks and I am not going to so that scale doesn't mess with my psyche.


Yes! I only weigh myself as accountability and for my coaches

Yesterday I had a deep tissue massage focusing on the entire back side of my body. Ouch, but I feel it will help my physique not only recover but slow better circulation. I am definitely going to need to incorporate it into my regiment

Today I trained shoulders, used a pair of 10 lbs dumbbells for the entire 30 mins session, rear, medial, anterior, medial and rear. It's amazing how heavy 10 lbs can feel the day after a massage and short rest periods.

----------


## megang

The 10 hour shifts at work this well are getting to me but I am still putting in the work. I trained a little arms with 30 mins cardio after work.

----------


## megang

137.6 this morning, a bit bloated, gave into having some fat free cheese this week....won't do that again

I also had a deep tissue massage on Thursday which focused on my entire back side of my body and shoulders

----------


## GirlyGymRat

It's amazing how much some foods cause bloat. Stay the course! 

Don't lose sight of where you started!

----------


## megang

> It's amazing how much some foods cause bloat. Stay the course!
> 
> Don't lose sight of where you started!


It's also amazing how hormones can make you crave different flavors. I was thinking about this last week and realized that I was craving more salty flavors which makes me think my cycle will start soon

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Wow, loved reading your log and seeing your progress. Congrats! Looking amazing. I just started my first ever Var only cycle. Reading all the ladies logs, really helps me and I love the progress!

Thanks for sharing your story.

Dani

----------


## megang

> Wow, loved reading your log and seeing your progress. Congrats! Looking amazing. I just started my first ever Var only cycle. Reading all the ladies logs, really helps me and I love the progress!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story.
> 
> Dani


Dani, you are so welcome. Var only cycle had done me week in the past when it is clean gear. This last batch was not.

----------


## megang

I trained arms today, felt good just went really fast. I am following a program on bodybuilding.com called RSP Chiseled.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Dani, you are so welcome. Var only cycle had done me week in the past when it is clean gear. This last batch was not.


I am really excited my friend (coach) got it for me and its clean gear. I did order the test kit to be safe (I haven't received it yet), but it's out of his personal stash so I know he wouldn't give me something that isn't good. I just created my own log and would love if you had any advice for me. I heard my first cycle would be killer, I am trying to figure out food without gaining too much weight. I am a huge food preparer and have been for years. I am finally adding in more complex carbs to get more energy for lifts, I eat a ton of protein, I don't want to over eat though and gain too much. My goal is to gain lean muscle and looked ripped. I love that look on woman, I think yours is awesome.

----------


## megang

Building my shoulders and arms....well at least trying

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You're doing great!

----------


## megang

135.4 this morning

----------


## megang

Sunday funday.....Today I trained back and did quarter mile sprints on the treadmill until I got to 2 miles then did steady state until I got to 40 mins

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 135.4 this morning >


 :Dancing Banana:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

You look amazing in your new pictures! WOW! 135, that's a big drop! You're killing it. I love your biceps, wish my arms weren't so long so I could bulk like you, amazing muscles!!!!

----------


## megang

> You look amazing in your new pictures! WOW! 135, that's a big drop! You're killing it. I love your biceps, wish my arms weren't so long so I could bulk like you, amazing muscles!!!!


Awww thanks, it helps being short so my muscle looks bigger...plus my metabolism is rather slow so it's easy for me to put on size both muscle and fat and harder for me to lose. I think my coach may have the right combo now but we shall see. I am dealing with constipation so he is having me use a fiber supplement twice a day to help get things moving again.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

You should ask him about Magnesium Calm. It's incredible. It cleans me right out. Really good for muscle soreness too! Check it out. I love it. 

My metabolism is on the faster side, since I am on lots of thyroid medications.........

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Awww thanks, it helps being short so my muscle looks bigger...plus my metabolism is rather slow so it's easy for me to put on size both muscle and fat and harder for me to lose. I think my coach may have the right combo now but we shall see. I am dealing with constipation so he is having me use a fiber supplement twice a day to help get things moving again.


Oh we just be long lost sisters. Lol. 

Shorter. Easy gainer. Poor digestion.  :Welcome:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You should ask him about Magnesium Calm. It's incredible. It cleans me right out. Really good for muscle soreness too! Check it out. I love it. My metabolism is on the faster side, since I am on lots of thyroid medications.........


Thanks for the suggestion!

----------


## megang

My system is getting cleared out....Lol

Trained shoulders today....you are off to a good start when you start to see definition in your shoulders before you start the workout.....Here are a couple pics post workout

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Looking great! Amazing shoulders!!!

----------


## megang

Back day number two for the week....

----------


## megang

Trained legs yesterday so today was arms and shoulders.

I am trying a new schedule, lifting every muscle group every 4 days, so the schedule would look something like this
1: back/chest
2: legs
3: shoulders
4: only cardio
5: chest/back
6: legs
7: shoulders
8: only cardio
9: back/chest
Etc, you get the idea

I feel this will give me enough time in between workouts to give my body the time I need to recover and be able to really work hard and have energy in all of my workout sessions.

----------


## Mp859

> Trained legs yesterday so today was arms and shoulders. I am trying a new schedule, lifting every muscle group every 4 days, so the schedule would look something like this 1: back/chest 2: legs 3: shoulders 4: only cardio 5: chest/back 6: legs 7: shoulders 8: only cardio 9: back/chest Etc, you get the idea I feel this will give me enough time in between workouts to give my body the time I need to recover and be able to really work hard and have energy in all of my workout sessions. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163295"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163296"/>


 You will get better results with more rest. You have zero complete rest days.

----------


## megang

True, I actually took Wednesday off which would have been just cardio anyways but I have been working 10 hour shifts and it's killing my workouts

----------


## megang

135.6 this morning, my monthly "visitor" is almost finished so I think I am holding a little bit of water but I am still leaning out. I feel like this time around I am leaning out more evenly than my previous preps. Let me know what you think. I will find some pics from my last prep to compare to

----------


## megang

Here is the workout schedule my coach wants me to follow, cardio on off days and cutting carbs in half on off days as well
1. Legs/Extra back
2. Chest/Delts
3. OFF
4. Back/Extra delts
5. Arms
6. Extra chest
7. OFF

----------


## megang

Post legs, back and cardio, I have included my workout from bodyspace

----------


## Mp859

> Post legs, back and cardio, I have included my workout from bodyspace <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163315"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163316"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163317"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163318"/> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163319"/>


 legs and back together seems like to much. I would break them up. Training the two biggest body parts together ensures one of them is going to get neglected.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Here is the workout schedule my coach wants me to follow, cardio on off days and cutting carbs in half on off days as well 1. Legs/Extra back 2. Chest/Delts 3. OFF 4. Back/Extra delts 5. Arms 6. Extra chest 7. OFF


What does extra back mean? Full back or just a few? 

Cutting back on carbs sounds good. Carb cycling has worked for many! 

Looking good!

----------


## megang

> What does extra back mean? Full back or just a few?
> 
> Cutting back on carbs sounds good. Carb cycling has worked for many!
> 
> Looking good!


Extra is just that, it isn't two full body parts. Like for today being legs ands back, it was a full leg workout plus a little back. I will hit back again this week as the main part of the workout on Wednesday with some extra shoulder work

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Nice updates. You are really looking fabulous!

----------


## megang

Today was my low carb day....It sucked....I was hungry all day and then tanked about half way through my cardio. Tomorrow is back to normal!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Today was my low carb day....It sucked....I was hungry all day and then tanked about half way through my cardio. Tomorrow is back to normal!


Love the honesty!!!! Lol

----------


## megang

> Love the honesty!!!! Lol


No point in but being honest.

I think I have realized the difference between this prep and my previous preps, besides for having a little more muscle, I have a much more active job which equates to more calories burned outside of working out

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> No point in but being honest. I think I have realized the difference between this prep and my previous preps, besides for having a little more muscle, I have a much more active job which equates to more calories burned outside of working out



Are u at where u want to be relative to competitor?

----------


## megang

> Are u at where u want to be relative to competitor?


As far as where I am and where I should be in regards to how far out I am? I feel a little behind

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> As far as where I am and where I should be in regards to how far out I am? I feel a little behind


It's amazing how contestants transform the physique for competition. You'll get there!

I think it's a mind game. Putting on muscle and cutting fat but the scale doesn't click down as quickly as when you are just cutting versus recomping.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I've lost 5 pounds in the last month. I've been using your progress as my motivation. If Megang can do this....lol  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> I've lost 5 pounds in the last month. I've been using your progress as my motivation. If Megang can do this....lol


Awe shucks, I am glad I can provide some extra motivation and inspiration!

I am at 134.8 this morning, feeling bloated

----------


## AKD_FitChick

I think you look great!! You are doing amazing.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Your abs are staring to pop and back is leaning out! 

Bloat?!? Check your egg whites - some are higher in sodium.

----------


## megang

I am not a fan of midweek check-ins but my coach wanted it. So I am up slightly to 135.2 this morning, water weight I am assuming. Diet has been on point and I have done my cardio so it just bums me out. Makes me question if I will be ready.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

You look great!!!!

----------


## megang

> You look great!!!!


Thanks!

Today was a mental game for me, dealing with my check-in ands on top of that I forgot my apples for meals 2&4, so I ended up with a lower carb day....oh well....

Today's workout was back and shoulders with 45 mins cardio. I decided to do my cardio before lifting cause I knew that if I didn't then I most likely wouldn't do the entire 45 mins!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am not a fan of midweek check-ins but my coach wanted it.


Like a pop quiz.  :Mad:

----------


## megang

> Like a pop quiz.


I knew about it when he replied to my check-in Sunday and told me. It just messes with me mentally

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I knew about it when he replied to my check-in Sunday and told me. It just messes with me mentally


Hmmm. Leverage the mid week to your advantage! Chin up girl. YOU GOT THIS!

----------


## megang

> Hmmm. Leverage the mid week to your advantage! Chin up girl. YOU GOT THIS!


Weighed myself this morning and wss at 134.2.....here's my morning abs, not flexed and flexed

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Dang woman! Looking good

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Bam!

----------


## megang

Weighed in at 133 this morning

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^happiness  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> ^^^happiness


I also tried my figure heels in after my first meal just to see what that looked like.....my glute tie in looks better...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Yes yes they do! Heels make the legs...and I  :Heart:  my heels.  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> Yes yes they do! Heels make the legs...and I  my heels.


Yeah but me and heels don't get along.....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yeah but me and heels don't get along.....


I can't relate. I wear heels ED. The most beautiful heels I have are 5" platforms. Gorgeous! 

I am curious why u don't post weekly progress with comp heels?!?!?

----------


## megang

> I can't relate. I wear heels ED. The most beautiful heels I have are 5" platforms. Gorgeous!
> 
> I am curious why u don't post weekly progress with comp heels?!?!?


Cause women's physique doesn't wear heels

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Your last comp was bikini. Gotcha!!!

----------


## megang

> Your last comp was bikini. Gotcha!!!


My last comp in July was figure, I am doing physique now so no heels. This pic is from July doing figure

----------


## Mp859

> My last comp in July was figure, I am doing physique now so no heels. This pic is from July doing figure <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163547"/>


 Personally from the picture, it looks like you are starting your preps at to high of a bodyfat %

It looks as though you are crash dieting and it gives you a certain look on stage. I know you may not want to hear this and it's coming from a good place, you may want to diet down and try to stay leaner and add QUALITY weight. Which would mean pulling out of this show. You don't want to do a show just because you already said you were going to do it. You are definitely making progress but where do you think you will end up when you get lean? 
Physique girls have a ton of muscle at bigger shows.

----------


## megang

Post legs and back, will go back later for cardio

----------


## megang

> Personally from the picture, it looks like you are starting your preps at to high of a bodyfat %
> 
> It looks as though you are crash dieting and it gives you a certain look on stage. I know you may not want to hear this and it's coming from a good place, you may want to diet down and try to stay leaner and add QUALITY weight. Which would mean pulling out of this show. You don't want to do a show just because you already said you were going to do it. You are definitely making progress but where do you think you will end up when you get lean?
> Physique girls have a ton of muscle at bigger shows.


You are absolutely correct, and I couldn't agree more. I am honestly probably about 14 weeks out. Which brings me to my next comment. I am actually qualified for competing at the IFBB North American which is a pro qualifier at the end of August. It is about 14 weeks out. I am still waiting on my coach to get back to me about my check-in but I am thinking about skipping this July show and going straight to getting ready for nationals. I don't want to do a show just to do it. I want to have the conditioning I need to be at the top. Another idea I have thought about is just getting down to around 125 and then work on adding quality muscle while staying lean. Again I will talk this through with my coach

----------


## Mp859

> You are absolutely correct, and I couldn't agree more. I am honestly probably about 14 weeks out. Which brings me to my next comment. I am actually qualified for competing at the IFBB North American which is a pro qualifier at the end of August. It is about 14 weeks out. I am still waiting on my coach to get back to me about my check-in but I am thinking about skipping this July show and going straight to getting ready for nationals. I don't want to do a show just to do it. I want to have the conditioning I need to be at the top. Another idea I have thought about is just getting down to around 125 and then work on adding quality muscle while staying lean. Again I will talk this through with my coach


 Hopefully I didn't come across as a dick because that was not my intention. I just around this sport every single day and even more every weekend haha. 
Let me know if there is anything I could help with.

----------


## megang

> Hopefully I didn't come across as a dick because that was not my intention. I just around this sport every single day and even more every weekend haha.
> Let me know if there is anything I could help with.


You didn't come across as a dick, I already knew that I started at a high body fat which made this harder.

----------


## megang

Morning abs....I am going to start doing crunches first thing in the morning and right before I go to bed. The top left pic is the only one I am not flexing

----------


## megang

I hate cardio.....

Today was cardio only and my coach increased it from 45 mins to an hour which makes my workouts even longer since I train after working 10 hour shifts that start at 5am.

The only other change he had made is that every other day I cut my carbs in half in every meal, no matter what I am training.

----------


## Mp859

> I hate cardio..... Today was cardio only and my coach increased it from 45 mins to an hour which makes my workouts even longer since I train after working 10 hour shifts that start at 5am. The only other change he had made is that every other day I cut my carbs in half in every meal, no matter what I am training.


 What does your fat intake look like?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I hate cardio..... Today was cardio only and my coach increased it from 45 mins to an hour which makes my workouts even longer since I train after working 10 hour shifts that start at 5am. The only other change he had made is that every other day I cut my carbs in half in every meal, no matter what I am training.


Hmmmm. Playlist makes a huge difference for me. Try one hour incline treadmill; tabata style of looking for something different. 

What do u do for cardio? I HATE the elliptical.  :Madd:

----------


## megang

> What does your fat intake look like?


Pretty much the only fat is whatever is in my foods, two whole eggs would be my main fat source

----------


## megang

> Hmmmm. Playlist makes a huge difference for me. Try one hour incline treadmill; tabata style of looking for something different.
> 
> What do u do for cardio? I HATE the elliptical.


Stepmill

----------


## megang

Up 2 lbs from Sunday to 135 this morning, I think I am retaining water....but it's frustrating

The app keeps crashing so I will upload the pics when I can

----------


## megang

> Up 2 lbs from Sunday to 135 this morning, I think I am retaining water....but it's frustrating
> 
> The app keeps crashing so I will upload the pics when I can

----------


## Mp859

> Pretty much the only fat is whatever is in my foods, two whole eggs would be my main fat source


 I feel like your coach doesn't have a good grasp on prepping women. You need more healthy fats in your diet. You should honestly have fats in every meal. Then start playing with carbs and fats together as a whole. Otherwise your body will quit responding if you just keep lowering the carbs more and more but have No fats in your diet to be burned as fuel. Your body will start using your muscles fuel. Men can get away with a lot more than a woman can when it comes to getting lean IMO.

----------


## megang

Update from my coach

----------


## megang

> I feel like your coach doesn't have a good grasp on prepping women. You need more healthy fats in your diet. You should honestly have fats in every meal. Then start playing with carbs and fats together as a whole. Otherwise your body will quit responding if you just keep lowering the carbs more and more but have No fats in your diet to be burned as fuel. Your body will start using your muscles fuel. Men can get away with a lot more than a woman can when it comes to getting lean IMO.


He does have me eating lean beef once a day as well but he coaches a lot of gals and guys. My last coach cut fats as well and she was pretty much only coaching females

----------


## Mp859

> He does have me eating lean beef once a day as well but he coaches a lot of gals and guys. My last coach cut fats as well and she was pretty much only coaching females


 I'm personally much bigger on fats for females. Avocados,nuts, Mac oil etc. 

I just feel like they respond much better to a keto style diet in prep. How far out are you?

----------


## megang

> I'm personally much bigger on fats for females. Avocados,nuts, Mac oil etc.
> 
> I just feel like they respond much better to a keto style diet in prep. How far out are you?


Just under 6 weeks, I honestly don't think I will be ready but we will decide that in a couple weeks

----------


## megang

> Just under 6 weeks, I honestly don't think I will be ready but we will decide that in a couple weeks


My refeed meal from yesterday plus a pint of arctic zero cake batter with cinnamon mixed in

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Carb cycling. This will be fun to watch how your body responds!!!

----------


## Mp859

> My refeed meal from yesterday plus a pint of arctic zero cake batter with cinnamon mixed in <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163651"/>


 Under 6 weeks worried you won't be ready but you are needing a cheat meal? Come on.

----------


## megang

> Under 6 weeks worried you won't be ready but you are needing a cheat meal? Come on.


It's also my first cheat/refeed meal since starting prep

----------


## Mp859

> It's also my first cheat/refeed meal since starting prep


 I personally don't see the point I guess.

----------


## megang

> I personally don't see the point I guess.


Well we shall see if I benefit from it going into 3 days low carb before doing another check-in

----------


## megang

> Well we shall see if I benefit from it going into 3 days low carb before doing another check-in

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Many do well! I think u will be pleasantly surprised.

----------


## megang

> Many do well! I think u will be pleasantly surprised.


I am almost back down to where I was a week ago, I never really believe the body fat on my scale though....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Yayyy!!!

----------


## megang

> Yayyy!!!


Post chest, shoulders and cardio.....

----------


## Mr.BB

> I am almost back down to where I was a week ago, I never really believe the body fat on my scale though....


Forget about the %% in those scales, its useless, they just use a formula which does not apply to ppl with muscle.

You are looking a lot leaner!! Keep it up!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Forget about the %% in those scales, its useless, they just use a formula which does not apply to ppl with muscle. You are looking a lot leaner!! Keep it up!



I have one of those scales but don't believe the bf% at all! 

I met a gal this weekend who doesn't use the scale at all. She only uses calipers. She's not fixated on weight but instead has a BF % range for a goal. I like this approach.  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> I have one of those scales but don't believe the bf% at all!
> 
> I met a gal this weekend who doesn't use the scale at all. She only uses calipers. She's not fixated on weight but instead has a BF % range for a goal. I like this approach.


I don't have anyone here to do calipers and even that can be inaccurate of the person didn't do it right and you have to keep getting it done by the same person or there could be inconsistencies. It at least gives me a general idea of where I am at but I think my coach goes off the pics more than even sending weight. I don't send him what my scale says for body fat

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I don't have anyone here to do calipers and even that can be inaccurate of the person didn't do it right and you have to keep getting it done by the same person or there could be inconsistencies. It at least gives me a general idea of where I am at but I think my coach goes off the pics more than even sending weight. I don't send him what my scale says for body fat


Your pics are telling your progress!!!

----------


## megang

> Your pics are telling your progress!!!


Back down to 133 this morning

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Looking great!!! WOW!!!!

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> From my understanding it is for both men and women. The Y just stands for the yohimbine which I know is used by both men and women......but I could be wrong


used by both sexs and used for a long time before uses for fatloss for ued in erections. pretty much natty viagra. ( iv used it in raw plan form put in caps and it does have a strong effect there)

----------


## megang

Tired today but got my back and shoulder workout and of course cardio done

----------


## megang

> Tired today but got my back and shoulder workout and of course cardio done
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163715"/>


I had a decent workout today, trained arms and cardio. I wasn't feeling it but got it done. I still had a decent pump even with having low carbs yesterday and today. I would have taken a selfie but there was a gal in front of the mirror. I waited for awhile but I needed to get home to eat....The important things in life....

----------


## megang

133.2 this morning, that is up 0.2 from Tuesday but I am not concerned about it. I am still unsure about if I will be ready but we will decide in about 2 weeks or so if we think I will be ready in time

----------


## GirlyGymRat

.02 pft. Lol.

----------


## megang

> .02 pft. Lol.


Lol yeah it isn't much

----------


## megang

Workout schedule is changing

Sunday: legs
Monday: shoulders/chest
Tuesday: back
Wednesday: legs
Thursday: shoulders/arms
Friday: back
Saturday: recovery/cardio

With that said, I decided to change up today's scheduled workout which was just cardio to back and shoulders with cardio following.

----------


## megang

Yesterday I did train some legs. My coach finally got back to me and modified my diet. I train between meal 4&5 which is why meal 4 has become bigger.

Meal 1:
1 whole egg
5 egg whites
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
4oz chicken or 1-1/4 scoop whey
1 cup veggies
1 teaspoon coconut oil

Meal 3:
4oz chicken/turkey/fish
1/3 cup rice or 3oz potatoes/sweet potatoes
1 cup veggies

Meal 4:
4oz chicken or 1-1/4 scoop whey
1/2 cup rice or 4oz potatoes
1 teaspoon coconut oil
1 cup veggies

Meal 5:
4oz lean beef
1/2 cup rice or 4oz potatoes
1 cup veggies

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Looking good. Making great progress!

----------


## megang

> Looking good. Making great progress!


Thanks!

Today I trained shoulders with a little chest and cardio. Definitely seeing progress in my shoulders

----------


## megang

Weighed myself out of curiosity this morning, 132.6 so down about 0.6 since Friday

----------


## megang

So I decided to do cardio only today so tomorrow I can slam back

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Weighed myself out of curiosity this morning, 132.6 so down about 0.6 since Friday


  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## megang

Back day

----------


## saymass003

How many weeks out are you?

----------


## megang

> How many weeks out are you?


4 weeks

----------


## megang

129.8 this morning! This honestly came as a surprise to me since I knew I was at 132.6 on Tuesday and I had only been doing about 45 mins cardio instead of the hour my coach wants me doing plus not knowing how my body was going to react to the slight diet changes

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Yayyyyy!!! Your smile shares the good news!!!

----------


## Mp859

Starting to look much leaner!!! I personally would focus on getting down and then pick a different show. Great progress though

----------


## megang

> Starting to look much leaner!!! I personally would focus on getting down and then pick a different show. Great progress though


Yeah I thought that too but I talked about it with my coach and we decided to go for it then take a couple weeks after to reset and then find another show Sept/Oct to go for

Trained shoulders today, felt really good, motivated again now that I have set things up for the show

----------


## megang

Was at 131 this morning, still tightening up though

----------


## megang

Hey all, I am still here doing my thing. I have just been trying to focus on these last few weeks of prep before my show July 9.

I am sitting at 128 this morning

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Good girl! What do u contribute the fat loss to? Diet changes?

----------


## megang

> Good girl! What do u contribute the fat loss to? Diet changes?


Diet changed and unfortunately cardio.....I am now up to 80 mins cardio 7 days a week but I am the one who put myself behind the 8 ball and I need to deal with what it takes to get my conditioning back

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Diet changed and unfortunately cardio.....I am now up to 80 mins cardio 7 days a week


Bless you!

----------


## megang

Diet and cardio setup stayed the same. I check-in again Tuesday.

Trained shoulders today. Low carb but still getting a decent pump.

----------


## megang

Ab check this morning, second pic is relaxed and flexed

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Nice progress!

----------


## megang

> Nice progress!


Thank you!

Today for my check-in I was at 127.4.

----------


## Bio-Active

Congrats very nice progress!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

You are killing it. I would love to know what you eat to cut. I think that's the one facet I am missing.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Nice! 

Btw you look more awesome when u smile for the camera!  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> Nice!
> 
> Btw you look more awesome when u smile for the camera!


Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> You are killing it. I would love to know what you eat to cut. I think that's the one facet I am missing.


I have found that with the changes my coach has made the best came from a combination of cardio and carb cycling but here is a list of the foods I eat

Eggs
Egg whites
Oats
Protein powder
Green beans
Asparagus
Broccoli slaw
Chicken breast
Jasmine rice
Lean ground beef
Rice cakes (just recently added)

----------


## megang

Here is how I made my eggs this morning....baked into little muffins!

5 egg whites
1 whole egg
Season the way you want

I used my toaster oven, baked for 30 mins at 325 deg (convection setting on)

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Here is how I made my eggs this morning....baked into little muffins!
> 
> 5 egg whites
> 1 whole egg
> Season the way you want
> 
> I used my toaster oven, baked for 30 mins at 325 deg (convection setting on)


I do this all the time.

----------


## megang

127.2 this morning

----------


## megang

Post back and shoulders, two weeks from today is show time!

----------


## megang

126.2 this morning and officially under 2 weeks to go!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Your body is responding well to carb cycling and cardio!  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> Your body is responding well to carb cycling and cardio!


I wish it were still carb cycling......now it's just low carb.....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I wish it were still carb cycling......now it's just low carb.....


Ohhh. Sorry. But it's working!!!

----------


## megang

> Ohhh. Sorry. But it's working!!!


my body responds well to lower carb, higher protein

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> my body responds well to lower carb, higher protein


Mine too!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

What's low carb for you?

----------


## megang

> What's low carb for you?


My carbs as of right now are 1/4 c oats in meal 1, either 1/4 c rice or 1 rice cake in both meal 3&4

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> My carbs as of right now are 1/4 c oats in meal 1, either 1/4 c rice or 1 rice cake in both meal 3&4


Plus veggies? Berries? 

Your doing well with cut! How's your energy level?

----------


## megang

> Plus veggies? Berries?
> 
> Your doing well with cut! How's your energy level?


Yes plus veg with every meal, no fruit, energy is low most days especially on days I work...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yes plus veg with every meal, no fruit, energy is low most days especially on days I work...


I feel for ya. I can't sustain low card for more then 4 or 5 days....and u only have 13 more days!

----------


## megang

> I feel for ya. I can't sustain low card for more then 4 or 5 days....and u only have 13 more days!


So I got my check-in back from my coach this morning after I got to work and all carbs and fat have been pulled! I will get carbs probably middle of next week.....

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> So I got my check-in back from my coach this morning after I got to work and all carbs and fat have been pulled! I will get carbs probably middle of next week.....


Dang woman! You are doing amazing! Good for you!

----------


## megang

126 this morning

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Dang woman! You are just dropping! You look amazing. Keep it up!

----------


## bass

very impressive! congratulations.

----------


## megang

> very impressive! congratulations.


Thanks everyone! I am pushing as hard as I can this last stretch!

Here is a pic from after my back workout today

----------


## megang

125.6 this morning

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I miss 2 days and you are down another pound!  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> I miss 2 days and you are down another pound!


Lol don't blink

----------


## Proximal

Just wanted to say from a fellow "member's cycle results" poster, VERY NICE WORK!

----------


## megang

> Just wanted to say from a fellow "member's cycle results" poster, VERY NICE WORK!


Thank you, I will do another cycle once I go into my off-season

----------


## Mp859

Are you still doing this show?

----------


## megang

> Are you still doing this show?


Yes I am

----------


## megang

Down to 124.8 this morning

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You are doing it!

----------


## bass

when is the show?

----------


## megang

> when is the show?


July 9

----------


## megang

> July 9


My check-in pics from this morning

----------


## TheTaxMan

Been popping my head in your log now and the Megan and i must say you have came in very well, can realy see the difference from when you started

Well done and good luck with your show!

----------


## megang

> Been popping my head in your log now and the Megan and i must say you have came in very well, can realy see the difference from when you started
> 
> Well done and good luck with your show!


Thank you! I am in a much better head space now that I have taken ownership of my mistakes.

Here is a quick pic from this afternoon before and after my second hour session of cardio and a short 30 mins of back and rear delts.

----------


## saymass003

Do you think you are going to be ready in 7 days?

----------


## megang

> Do you think you are going to be ready in 7 days?


I know I won't be ready but I can't back out and have worked hard to get to where I am even with the mistakes I have made. I have already been talking with my coach and we are using this not only as a learning opportunity but as a sterling some to get the conditioning I truly need for physique for an Oct show.

----------


## Mp859

> I know I won't be ready but I can't back out and have worked hard to get to where I am even with the mistakes I have made. I have already been talking with my coach and we are using this not only as a learning opportunity but as a sterling some to get the conditioning I truly need for physique for an Oct show.


 Personally I would not get on stage. You are getting leaner and leaner but I feel you will be disappointed and the stage appearance could really affect your confidence. Your coach really needs to be honest with you and I would give it another 12 weeks to be really where you need to be.

Sometimes we need some tough love and be told what we need to hear not exactly what we want to hear. Again, your progress is Definetly apparent and I myself am proud to watch you get better and better.

----------


## megang

> Personally I would not get on stage. You are getting leaner and leaner but I feel you will be disappointed and the stage appearance could really affect your confidence. Your coach really needs to be honest with you and I would give it another 12 weeks to be really where you need to be.
> 
> Sometimes we need some tough love and be told what we need to hear not exactly what we want to hear. Again, your progress is Definetly apparent and I myself am proud to watch you get better and better.


Believe me we have had this discussion and did so before we both agreed to go for it.

----------


## TheTaxMan

In my opinion who gives a sh1t if you come last, dont place or whatever, you will gain experience and instead of it potentialy ruining confidence you could channel it into "really going for it" for the next show.

You will know exactly what you need to do.

"Dont be afraid to fail"
-Arnie

----------


## megang

> In my opinion who gives a sh1t if you come last, dont place or whatever, you will gain experience and instead of it potentialy ruining confidence you could channel it into "really going for it" for the next show.
> 
> You will know exactly what you need to do.
> 
> "Dont be afraid to fail"
> -Arnie


That's what we are doing. After the site we are going to reverse diet for a few weeks, see where I am at and then plan on a show Oct 22 which will give me time to really get conditioned since I will be in a better place to start another prep

----------


## megang

From this mornings check-in pics

----------


## AKD_FitChick

I totally agree, you just need to go FOR IT! Enjoy it and do it well. You did great. You learned what you needed to and you will come back with amazing things.

----------


## megang

> I totally agree, you just need to go FOR IT! Enjoy it and do it well. You did great. You learned what you needed to and you will come back with amazing things.


Only going to get better and I am getting tighter daily! I can't wait to see what I end up looking like Saturday even without the conditioning I need!

----------


## bass

go for it Meg, and just have fun. you will do great next year.

----------


## megang

> go for it Meg, and just have fun. you will do great next year.


Yes sir, I will have no expectations and absolutely will kill my Oct show!

----------


## megang

Sitting at 2 days out, weight was 124.8 this morning. I am probably around 10 lbs more than I should be but I am tighter than I was and still getting tighter. Time to relax and just have fun

----------


## megang

Tomorrow is game day and I was 123.8 this morning, which is down 1 lb from yesterday and my coach added 2 teaspoons of peanut butter to my meals 3-5 yesterday and all meals today. I am still drinking a gallon of water and my sodium isn't completely cut. I am taking xpel though.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Have fun!

----------


## megang

> Have fun!


First coat of tan is on, gotta love what a spray tan does to a physique, resting with my feet elevated, checked in with my coach twice since I have been at the hotel, will be checking in again around 10pm

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You've made great progress! Let us know what the judges report. 



I am running out for a spray tan.  :Smilie:

----------


## gym_964

Very nice pictures. Congratulation. Have you instagram profile?

----------


## TheTaxMan

> Very nice pictures. Congratulation. Have you instagram profile?


^^WTF?? LoL!

Nice Megan, let us know how you get on!
You not tanning your face? Your head looks like its been photoshopped on to a different body  :LOL:

----------


## gym_964

Look at her tatoos! Are they false?

----------


## Mp859

Post the results..

----------


## megang

> Look at her tatoos! Are they false?


My tattoos are definitely real!

----------


## megang

> ^^WTF?? LoL!
> 
> Nice Megan, let us know how you get on!
> You not tanning your face? Your head looks like its been photoshopped on to a different body


My face got one coat of the spray tan but then when you color match with makeup it works

----------


## megang

> My face got one coat of the spray tan but then when you color match with makeup it works


Here are some pics I took for my coach about 3 hours before finals

----------


## AKD_FitChick

You look great! Tanning makes the body look amazing. However YOU LOOK AMAZING. You did such a great job on this cycle. Can't wait to keep following you along. Truly amazing.

----------


## TheTaxMan

How did you get on at the show megan, recent pics are great

----------


## megang

I got third but there were only 3 of us. I knew going into it that I wouldn't win but I am glad I still did it. The whole prep was a learning process and I know I made mistakes and have owned up to them. Now we are backing off a bit for about 2 weeks and then we are going to jump back into prep for a show Oct 22. Once I have the official stage pictures I will share them.

I will also be starting another cycle. This time with real gear, Anavar /Nolvadex /Clen

----------


## megang

So I am finally feeling almost normal from eating foods that my body didn't agree with, mainly gluten and dairy. I ate off my normal plan for one day.

Today I trained shoulders and had a great workout and amazing pump.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Respect for competing! You are going to love the stack for muscle gains.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> So I am finally feeling almost normal from eating foods that my body didn't agree with, mainly gluten and dairy. I ate off my normal plan for one day."/>


Amazing body response in one day.

----------


## bass

> So I am finally feeling almost normal from eating foods that my body didn't agree with, mainly gluten and dairy. I ate off my normal plan for one day.
> 
> Today I trained shoulders and had a great workout and amazing pump.


yup you looked pumped alright. and congratulations on competing, it take allot of courage to go there knowing you'll get your ass kicked but still did it anyway. that's 1/2 of the battle, and I am sure you'll do allot better as time goes. keep it up you look great.

----------


## megang

So I am now at 5 days post show and sitting at 124.8 this morning. I am the same weight as I was at 2 days out! I am still working at getting my strength back but my energy is definitely back and the bloat is pretty much gone.

----------


## megang

Pics

----------


## megang

> Pics

----------


## krugerr

Really impressive Meg. Very well done. Keep the momentum going, and keep the pics coming!  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

You look really good! So happy for you!

IMPRESSED

----------


## megang

I check-in again tomorrow....

Come on abs! This was from after my 45 mins fasted cardio and 100 weighted crunches with a 10 lbs dumbbell

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Impressive!!!

----------


## megang

> Impressive!!!


Post leg training



After 5 meals and over a gallon of water, my oblique veins are starting to come out....

----------


## megang

Down to 123, which is down from 124.8 Thursday

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Dang girl you are killing it! AMAZING! SERIOUSLY!

----------


## megang

> Dang girl you are killing it! AMAZING! SERIOUSLY!


Thank you! I can't wait to get my gear so I can start my next cycle!

----------


## megang

Good morning! My check-in is sent to my coach. His reply might take a bit longer as he is at master's nationals this weekend.

Anyways, my weight wss at 122.4 which is down from 123 on Monday! I need to find out what his goal is before we actually get into my official prep. I thought we were going to kind of maintain for a bit but that isn't really happening. I am not going to complain though cause I think I look better now than I did on stage at my competition!

----------


## megang

Trained chest yesterday




Today was arms....trying to make my chicken arms bigger.....

----------


## megang

Post fasted cardio and abs

----------


## megang

Working on them boulder shoulders.....

----------


## megang

Leg day....Come on legs!

----------


## megang

Still waiting on my cycle but life continues as does my work towards my goals

I was 122.8 this morning, which is up from 122.4 Thursday. I think it could be the fact that I hadn't had a bowl movement for almost a week when I finally had a small one yesterday at work our the fact I am over analyzing and creating stress that doesn't have to be there.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Looking great!!!

----------


## megang

I am have a little mia this week. I have been super stressed due to finances and finally getting info for my annual training with my army national guard unit. What is stressing me about the training is that I will have to rely on the dining facility for 3 of my meals and morning pt for my training unless they let us use the fitness center during our free time. I might check-in again Monday before I start training but my coach wouldn't really be able to make any diet changes since I have no idea what the dining facility will have. I will be bringing package of tuna and baggies of protein powder to help fill in the gaps between meals. When I get done with my annual training I will be 9 weeks out which makes me nervous. I will be tracking everything I eat and how we train so even if I can't get pics to him he might have ideas on how to best make use of the time.

So needless to say since Monday when I checked in last before this morning, I trained once, did cardio once, food and water was on point. I was feeling like I would at least maintain. Well to my disbelief, I was 121.6 this morning, which is down from 122.8 on Monday! WTH?!

----------


## bass

you're killing it Meg! you have come a long ways, you look great!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Where's Megan?

----------


## megang

> Where's Megan?


Army national guard annual training.....

I was able to run home last night which meant I could weigh myself and take some pics even though I still don't have control over what food is offered at meals. All I can do is pick the best options which I think I have done decent with. Training hasn't been the same with being on 12 hour shifts and the gym closing when I get off. So my training has consisted of the morning pt sessions which the only really good days were when we ran.

With that said, I am actually down slightly from July 29, when I was at 121.6, and weighed in at 121.2 this morning. I was actually shocked due to knowing what I have been eating and how I have been training.

I have been taking my fat burner and Blackstone Labs products (anogenin, epicat, eradicate, abnormal). I will start my anavar and nolvadex on the 20th when I am done with training and back to normal which also happens to be 9 weeks out!

----------


## megang

Well today was a flop with food......ugh first day I gave in and had a cookie at lunch.....Well that turned into many at both lunch and dinner! I hope we run for pt on the morning!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Well today was a flop with food......ugh first day I gave in and had a cookie at lunch.....Well that turned into many at both lunch and dinner! I hope we run for pt on the morning!


Ha. Call it your high carb day. Tomorrow is a low carb day. Lol.  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

> Ha. Call it your high carb day. Tomorrow is a low carb day. Lol.


Well unfortunately I did it again. It's called stress eating......I need to get my shit together. I can't keep doing this as I can already tell a difference and am super bloated and retaining water AND I have a pt test Sunday!

----------


## megang

Hunny I'm home! I am back from my army training and ready to hit the ground running. I did a check-in with my coach this morning just waiting on a response. Due to the cookie binge I had and my water intake this last week being shit, I knew I would be up some. 

This morning I weighed in at 122.6 which is up from 121.2 on Aug 9 and from 121.6 on July 29. So all in all I am only up 1 lbs from 3 weeks off of diet and training! I am also bloated from the food and lack of water. I will take it! On the bright side I passed my pt test and almost maxed all the events! I did 50 push ups (max I think was 45 and I could have done more), 73 sit ups (max was 76, I could have probably maxed had I not stopped for a few seconds) and ran the 2 miles in 15:57 (max points was at 15:54, had I not slowed down with about a third of a mile left going up a small hill I would have maxed)! With those I scored a 294 out of 300!

With that said, I am sitting at 9 weeks out from my next show. I am starting my anavar and nolvadex today as well as alphasrm from muscle sport and ketogen from Kodiak supps.

----------


## megang

I am taking 20 mg of var and nolvadex 

From after Saturdays shoulder workout











After fasted cardio and abs yesterday, Sunday



After fasted cardio and abs before my shower this morning......Christmas is going to come early this year!  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

Trained back today focusing on adding thickness

----------


## megang

Trained shoulders today, I had a crazy pump and could barely move my arms after! I can't wait to not only get my strength back with the stack but to lean out as I get closer to game day!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Nicely done!

----------


## megang

Good morning! Today is check-in day with my coach. My weight was 121.8 this morning which is down from 122.6 on Saturday! So down almost a pound in under a week? I will take it! I am also constipated again even with taking fiber supplements and over a gallon of water a day. 

All in all I feel good about where I am at. I am staying to feel small and needing muscle but I know that takes time. I feel like with where I am my body fat is more evenly distributed than when I first competed and my upper body was way ahead of my lower body.

----------


## bass

looking great Meg.

----------


## megang

I hate training legs but it has to get done. I also am not a fan of training chest. So today was legs and I will add a little back work a little later. Tomorrow I will train chest. Saturday will be shoulders and arms, probably start with arms since I have trained shoulders once already this week and need some good arm work.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I love leg day. Chest is my least fav.

----------


## megang

Did a short bonus workout at my apartments fitness center this afternoon since I had the day off due to my schedule at work getting changed, just trying to get lean.....

----------


## megang

Trained arms and shoulders today after work. It had been awhile since I had started with arms and it felt good and I always love training shoulders! I had a decent pump going.....

----------


## megang

So today is check-in day with my coach. I am just under 8 weeks out and weighed 124.8 this morning which is up 3 lbs from last Wednesday. I am thinking it is some water weight and from being constipated. 

Here are my check-in pics

----------


## megang

I am just over here trying to grow my back and shoulders

----------


## megang

Slowly my legs are getting lean.....This was after my fasted cardio this morning

----------


## megang

> Slowly my legs are getting lean.....This was after my fasted cardio this morning
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165176"/>


Shoulders today.....I just want boulders or pumpkins.....LOL is that asking for too much?!

----------


## megang

Oh legs....why do you hate me so?! Why can't you lean out already?!

----------


## megang

I did check-in with my coach this morning. He wants to keep an eye on my water retention. My weight was down to 124.2

----------


## GirlyGymRat

How can u respond to water retention on cycle?!??

----------


## megang

> How can u respond to water retention on cycle?!??


Anavar can cause water retention but should be counter acted by the nolvadex but he wants to make sure my weight doesn't go up much due to it and I still keep progressing

----------


## megang

Diet changes this morning, we are ramping things up a bit by implementing carb cycling. On days I train legs, back and chest, I will have the highest amount of carbs. Days I train shoulders and arms, carbs will be low. The one day a week when I do cardio only, I will have no carbs.

Today was chest and front delts as well as some ab work

----------


## bass

Meg, first time i noticed you have lose skin around the belly. are you still losing fat, and do you think your skin will tighten up as time goes?

----------


## megang

> Meg, first time i noticed you have lose skin around the belly. are you still losing fat, and do you think your skin will tighten up as time goes?


The skin looks like that in certain poses and lighting. I am hoping my skin tightens up but I am also using abs of steel from steel fit nutrition (pro tan) and am training my abs pretty much everyday too try and fill them out some. I am still losing body fat so hopefully as I get closer and I use training and nutrition to get to where I need to be, my abs will have tightened some

----------


## megang

Here are some shots from yesterday's shoulder workout

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Lookin good!

----------


## megang

Check-in day with my coach! I was at 123.4 which is down from 124.2 on Wednesday. Cardio was bumped to 50 mins and we are now carb cycling, high carbs on my big lift days (legs, back and chest), low carbs on other lifts (shoulders, arms), and no carbs on the one day off the week that I don't lift and only do cardio.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Trending in the right direction!!!

----------


## megang

> Trending in the right direction!!!


Thank you! I did some posing this afternoon after cardio and didn't feel small.....This pose made me feel good

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Seeing definition in legs!!

----------


## megang

So I am super stoked cause I have been asked by a couple people to help them with their fitness goals! It has reignited my desire to get that going again! 

Today the goal was to build my boulder shoulders...got interrupted at the beginning by an older gentleman at the gym asking questions.....I had a decent workout but I might go to my apartment gym to do some extra work later

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Nice compliment. Ever think about making it a career?

----------


## megang

> Nice compliment. Ever think about making it a career?


That's the goal!

----------


## megang

So some things came up and I can no longer afford to do this competition in October or having a coach. So I am going into my off-season early which will be ok cause I now have a plan after almost having a breakdown about not doing the show! I am going to continue my current cycle until I am out which will be the beginning of Oct and then stay off probably until possibly Jan.

Let me know what you think of the plan. 

As far as training is concerned nothing is really changing except I will only be doing 30 mins cardio. I will still be hitting back/chest/shoulders/arms twice a week and legs once. I will also be doing weighted crunches and body weight twists everyday to help build my 6 pack while keeping my obliques tight.

The main difference will be my nutrition though it isn't all that different. I will allow myself ONE cheat meal a week but I am going to stay away from alcohol. 

1. 1/3c oats, 1 egg, 3/4c egg whites
2. 4oz chicken, veg
3. Chicken (4oz), 1/2c rice, veg
4. 4oz chicken, veg
5. lean beef (4oz), 1/2c rice
6. 3/4c egg whites, 1tbs peanut/almond butter

----------


## megang

Might actually give anabolic fasting a try, it's a combination of the anabolic diet and intermittent fasting

Pretty much you fast for 12-16 hours eat two meals about 5 hours apart of protein, veg and fat and then about 4 hours later right before bed you have something like a banana and peanut butter. 

Look up Cory Gregory, it's his plan I am looking at. He also explains how it asked him to train harder fasted and can eat what he wants on the weekends (while maintaining the fasted period of 12-16 hours). How much he eats is dependent upon how hard he has training and how hungry he is

----------


## megang

Went the anabolic fasting route and actually feel good with it thigh I am having to adapt to only eating three times a day as opposed to 6.

Yesterday I trained chest and back. I had a great workout and a decent pump going as well. Today is going to be legs.

After my chest and back workout



After cardio and abs this morning

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Looking good! Sorry to hear about your set backs. They are hard. I had them over the past month as well. You just have to roll with it and finish strong and do the best you can. You are looking amazing!!!! Love your food. out of curiosity what was your coach charging you? Just workouts or nutrition too? I have a great coach that has taken many people to competitions and is pretty incredible.

----------


## megang

> Looking good! Sorry to hear about your set backs. They are hard. I had them over the past month as well. You just have to roll with it and finish strong and do the best you can. You are looking amazing!!!! Love your food. out of curiosity what was your coach charging you? Just workouts or nutrition too? I have a great coach that has taken many people to competitions and is pretty incredible.


My coach was doing just my diet but would give me ideas on training if i needed them. I was paying $150/month which was his old off-season price since I started with him during off-season when I moved to Indy. When I do get back into a prep I don't know if I will go back to him.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

I could give you the guy I use and you can check him out. I don't know his comp pricing. Let me check it out real quick.

Looks like he is 50 a week, but to include workouts I believe. He is huge into changing it up ALL the time. Which I love. I get bored quickly. I can eat the same thing daily, but I need to do different lifts. He is worth looking into. Has a couple girls competing in Olympia this year.

----------


## megang

> I could give you the guy I use and you can check him out. I don't know his comp pricing. Let me check it out real quick.
> 
> Looks like he is 50 a week, but to include workouts I believe. He is huge into changing it up ALL the time. Which I love. I get bored quickly. I can eat the same thing daily, but I need to do different lifts. He is worth looking into. Has a couple girls competing in Olympia this year.


That's $200/month

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Yes, but that's with TRAINING too. So I don't know what he would do without that. Was just an idea. I know it's expensive.

----------


## megang

> Yes, but that's with TRAINING too. So I don't know what he would do without that. Was just an idea. I know it's expensive.


I don't need training. It's all good though. This will give me a chance to try different diets and work on trying to improve my physique and add muscle before getting back into prep.

----------


## megang

Weighed myself for fun this morning after following anabolic fasting for two days. I was down to 123 which was down from 126.4 on Sunday. I will do another set of progress pics and weigh myself again Friday before work. I am setting my weigh in day to Friday. It will be interesting to see how my body responds after 4 solid days of anabolic fasting. I am still getting in probably around 1400 calories but it's mainly fat and protein with minimal carbs only in my last meal of the day not including veg.

Macros for today




Meal 1




Meal 2




Meal 3

----------


## megang

Had a great workout this afternoon. Trained arms and had a great pump! I just feel good. I am excited to see what happens with my physique as I get into the off-season

----------


## GirlyGymRat

That's phenomenal results. Impressive! Well done!!!

----------


## megang

> That's phenomenal results. Impressive! Well done!!!


It's crazy how much tighter I feel!




Now to figure out how to get the left to show on the right....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

It's just lighting!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

You look fabulous!!!! Love your arms and your hamstrings so much!

----------


## megang

> You look fabulous!!!! Love your arms and your hamstrings so much!


Thank you!

I am 124.2 this morning. I haven't been sleeping well. I need to find something that will help me fall asleep faster. My goal in this off-season is to stay between 120-125 so that when I get on stage I can be around 115 but ripped.

----------


## megang

Sunday after training chest



Monday after training back



Today after training shoulders

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Shoulders are awesome! 

You've changed your look from day one!

----------


## megang

> Shoulders are awesome!
> 
> You've changed your look from day one!


Thank you! Now if only my back would like that thick!

----------


## megang

Working for my back gains.....

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Looking great!!!! Love the width you get in your back. Can you post a sample of your back workout, I would love to see and maybe incorporate some stuff. I love back!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

My trainer has me on some good ones that I already do, and I add more cause I feel like it's not enough for me.

----------


## megang

I will be weighing myself tomorrow but I am feeling good, now that my body has adapted some to the new diet. I feel great, strength is good. I did decide to end my cycle a little early since I wanted my body to adapt to my diet without it.

----------


## megang

My body had adjusted to the diet and water retention I believe has subsided. Last Friday I was 132.8 and this morning I am back down to 125.6, body fat is sitting around 20%! I feel good and am ready to pack on some muscle!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Looking good!

----------


## megang

> Looking good!


Thanks! I want to add as much size as possible before going into a prep thigh I will probably do a mini cut in January to see where I am at

----------


## megang

The pumps I have been getting are crazy and I am more vascular in my arms and shoulders for sure! Yesterday was heavy back/light chest. Today was heavy triceps/light shoulders.

----------


## megang

Loving the progress so far! Today was heavy chest and light back

----------


## megang

Up 1lb from last Friday to 126.6 and I am ok with it cause I am still at the same body fat %! I feel good, my lifts are improving and I see progress already!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Looking good. Carry on!

----------


## megang

Thank you!

----------


## megang

Weight this morning was 127.6

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Looking great! Keep up the awesome work.

----------

